# الخميس الكبير - دراسة موجزة في ترتيب وأحداث خميس العهد



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2020)

*وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ الْكَلاَمِ فَهُوَ أَنَّ لَنَا رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ مِثْلَ هَذَا،*
*قَدْ جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي السَّمَــــاوَاتِ،*
*خَادِماً لِلأَقْدَاسِ وَالْمَسْكَنِ الْحَقِيقِيِّ الَّذِي نَصَبَهُ الرَّبُّ لاَ إِنْسَـــــــــــــــــــــــانٌ؛*
*وَلَكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ حَصَلَ عَلَى خِدْمَةٍ أَفْضَلَ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا هُوَ وَسِيطٌ أَيْضاً لِعَهْدٍ أَعْظَمَ،*
*قَدْ تَثَبَّتَ عَلَى مَوَاعِيدَ أَفْضَلَ. (عبرانيين 8: 1، 2، 6)*
======================

*[FONT=&quot]يوم الخميس يوم السرّ العظيم الذي للتقوى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يوم الطعام السماوي والأكل من شجرة الحياة الحقيقية ترياق الخلود*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يوم العهد الجديد القائم على دم حمل الله، يوم الوصية الجديدة*​
*[FONT=&quot]
*​




*[FONT=&quot]
*​

[FONT=&quot]*ق*[FONT=&quot]*د سبق وتم وضع الموضوع من فترة طويلة*
*وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميعه (مع الإضافة والتعديل) كموضوع واحد كامل** موزعة على فقرات*
*وذلك لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع في المنتدى في موسوعة تضم دراسات متعددة*
*سيتم غلق الموضوع ليكون مرجع دون تداخل التعليقات*
*[FONT=&quot]وللتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion *============================*​*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس =====*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]تمهيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أولاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: مسميات هذا اليوم[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]1 – المسمى الأول (خميس العهد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]διαθήκη[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]+ العهد والبركة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]+ أولاً: البركة واللعنة التي أُخذت على الناموس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]+ ثانياً: طعام العهد الثاني – العهد الجديد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 – المسمى الثاني (الوصية الجديدة)[/FONT]*
*+ وصية العهد الجديد الواحدة*[FONT=&quot][وصية *جديدة* أنا أُعطيكم] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]+ ملخص ما فات [العهد – بنود العهد – بركة العهد][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3 – المسمى الثالث (يوم الشكر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]εύχαρίστειν[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](ملخص ما فات)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]+ كمال الشكر في المسيح الذي فيه كل البركة في ملء كمالها السماوي[/FONT]*
* 4 – المسمى الرابع (يوم التذكار الحاضر أصنعوا هذا لذكري **άνάμνησις**)*
* 5 **–**المسمى الخامس الشَرِكَةَ (**κοινωνία**)*
*[FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أحداث يوم خميس العهد بين التقليد اليهودي وإقامة وليمة العهد المسيانيه[/FONT]*​*أولاً – الحدث الأساسي (في العهد القديم) القائم عليه عيد الفصح*
*[FONT=&quot]1 – عشاء العيد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 – أحداث الفصح بالتفصيل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً: الشكل العام لترتيب الفصح بتركيز واختصار[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1 – الشكل العام لترتيب الفصح وتنظيمه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 – الجماعة التي ستأكل الفصح[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3 – طقس الاحتفال والغسل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4 – بدء الاحتفال بالفصح[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5 – ما بين العشاء الطقسي اليهودي وعشاء الرب[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً: تعليقات وبعض التوضيح بالنسبة ليوم الخميس الكبير[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]========================[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]*لتحميل الموضوع بصيغة PDF أضغط (هنـــــــــــــــــــــا)*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2020)

*يوم الخميس يوم السرّ العظيم الذي للتقوى*​ *يوم الطعام السماوي والأكل من شجرة الحياة الحقيقية ترياق الخلود*​ *يوم العهد الجديد القائم على دم حمل الله، يوم الوصية الجديدة*​ 
   يلزمنا أولاً أن نعلم (بحسب خبرة الإنسان مع الله على مر التاريخ) أن كل أعمال الله قائمة على تدبير، وفي هذا التدبير غرس صالح جيد يُثمر في وقته – حسب طبيعته لأنه فاعل – لتتميم مشيئة الله المتجهة لخلاص الإنسان، لأن قلب الإنسان في العهد القديم يُشبَّه بالأرض التي تحتاج أن تُهيأ للغرس الجديد الصالح حسب وعد قائم مثبت بوعد إلهي صادق، وهو وعد الخلاص وشفاء البشرية المتعبة من أوجاعها الداخلية ونقلها من التعب والمشقة للراحة الحقيقية، لأن الموت الذي استعبد الإنسان بالخوف دخل إلى العالم بالخطية ومن ثم الفساد، لأن الأرض الغير مُهيأة للزراعة لا تصلح للغرس الجيد، لئلا تموت النبتة لأنها قد تنبت إلى حين، لكنها لن تُثمر أبداً لأن الأرض لم تُهياً للزرع الجديد، فالأرض كلها أشواك وأعشاب ضارة تحتاج للتطهير والتنقية.
============
فالعهد القديم بكل ما فيه هو عهد العلامات التي تُشير للصورة الحقيقية التي ظهرت في ملء الزمان حسب التدبير، فكل ما في العهد الأول من طقوس وناموس وكهنوت ليست بذات نفع من جهة إشباع البشرية على مستوى الداخل، بل كلها علامات خارجيه عملها كله إرشادي توجيهي، تأديبي وتهذيبي، لأن العلامات التي نجدها على طريق السفر تعتبر إرشادية للتوجيه لكي يصل كل واحد للهدف والغاية النهائية من مسيرته في الطريق السائر فيه، وبدون هذه الإرشادات والعلامات يتوه الإنسان ويضل في الطريق ولا يستطيع الوصول أبداً.
============
وهذا هو الهدف من العهد الأول بكل ما فيه من ناموس وكهنوت وطقوس [فَلِمَاذَا النَّامُوسُ؟ قَدْ زِيدَ بِسَبَبِ التَّعَدِّيَاتِ، إِلَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَ النَّسْلُ الَّذِي قَدْ وُعِدَ لَهُ، مُرَتَّباً بِمَلاَئِكَةٍ فِي يَدِ وَسِيطٍ؛ وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَمَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ كُنَّا مَحْرُوسِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، مُغْلَقاً عَلَيْنَا إِلَى الإِيمَانِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ؛ إِذاً قَدْ كَانَ النَّامُوسُ مُؤَدِّبَنَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ، لِكَيْ نَتَبَرَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ؛ وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ مَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ لَسْنَا بَعْدُ تَحْتَ مُؤَدِّبٍ (غلاطية 3: 19، 23 – 25)]، وبالتالي فأن كل انبهار يؤدي للتمسك بالعلامات الإرشادية والوقوف عندها على أساس أنها الأساس والغاية، البداية والنهاية، تجعل الإنسان لا يصل للهدف الموضوعة من أجله: 
============
   ثُمَّ الْعَهْدُ الأَوَّلُ كَانَ لَهُ أَيْضاً فَرَائِضُ خِدْمَةٍ وَالْقُدْسُ الْعَالَمِيُّ (أي الذي نشأ في هذا العالم الحاضر)، لأَنَّهُ نُصِبَ الْمَسْكَنُ الأَوَّلُ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ ((الْقُدْسُ)) الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ الْمَنَارَةُ، وَالْمَائِدَةُ، وَخُبْزُ التَّقْدِمَة، وَوَرَاءَ الْحِجَابِ الثَّانِي الْمَسْكَنُ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ ((قُدْسُ الأَقْدَاسِ)) فِيهِ مِبْخَرَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَابُوتُ الْعَهْدِ مُغَشًّى مِنْ كُلِّ جِهَةٍ بِالذَّهَبِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ قِسْطٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ فِيهِ الْمَنُّ، وَعَصَا هَارُونَ الَّتِي أَفْرَخَتْ، وَلَوْحَا الْعَهْدِ وَفَوْقَهُ كَرُوبَا الْمَجْدِ مُظَلِّلَيْنِ الْغِطَاءَ. أَشْيَاءُ لَيْسَ لَنَا الآنَ أَنْ نَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا بِالتَّفْصِيلِ ثُمَّ إِذْ صَارَتْ هَذِهِ مُهَيَّأَةً هَكَذَا، يَدْخُلُ الْكَهَنَةُ إِلَى الْمَسْكَنِ الأَوَّلِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، صَانِعِينَ الْخِدْمَةَ، وَأَمَّا إِلَى الثَّانِي فَرَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطْ مَرَّةً فِي السَّنَةِ، لَيْسَ بِلاَ دَمٍ يُقَدِّمُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَعَنْ جَهَالاَتِ الشَّعْبِ، مُعْلِناً الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَذَا أَنَّ طَرِيقَ الأَقْدَاسِ لَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ، مَا دَامَ الْمَسْكَنُ الأَوَّلُ لَهُ إِقَامَةٌ، الَّذِي هُوَ رَمْزٌ لِلْوَقْتِ الْحَاضِرِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ تُقَدَّمُ قَرَابِينُ وَذَبَائِحُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الضَّمِيرِ أَنْ تُكَمِّلَ الَّذِي يَخْدِمُ، وَهِيَ قَائِمَةٌ بِأَطْعِمَةٍ وَأَشْرِبَةٍ وَغَسَلاَتٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ وَفَرَائِضَ جَسَدِيَّةٍ فَقَطْ، مَوْضُوعَةٍ إِلَى وَقْتِ الإِصْلاَحِ (عبرانيين 9: 1 – 10)
============
   فالقصد من الكلام هنا أنه متى جاء وقت الإصلاح ينتهي دور هذه الأشياء تماماً، مثل العلامات الإرشادية على جانبي الطريق، ينتهي دورها عند الوصول للهدف، لأنه من المستحيل أن يعود أحد بعد أن وصل للنهاية للوراء ويبدأ من جديد.​


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]أولاً مُسميات هذا اليوم *​
 *1 – المسمى الأول خميس العهد (**διαθήκη**)*​[FONT=&quot]يُسمى هذا اليوم في الكنيسة القبطية [يوم خميس العهد]: وَكَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً بَعْدَ الْعَشَاءِ قَائِلاً: هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ ([FONT=&quot]διαθήκη​[FONT=&quot] = عَهْد؛ مُعَاهَدَة؛ مِيثاق) الْجَدِيدُ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]καινὴ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بِدَمِي الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ عَنْكُمْ (لوقا 22: 20) [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]الْجَدِيدُ ([FONT=&quot]καινὴ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = بِكْر؛ جَدِيد – وجديد هنا تحمل معنى جودة عالية فائقة) = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عَلَى قَدْرِ ذَلِكَ قَدْ صَارَ يَسُوعُ ضَامِناً لِعَهْدٍ *أَفْضَلَ*؛ وَلَكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ حَصَلَ عَلَى خِدْمَةٍ *أَفْضَلَ* بِمِقْدَارِ مَا هُوَ وَسِيطٌ أَيْضاً لِعَهْدٍ *أَعْظَمَ*، قَدْ تَثَبَّتَ عَلَى *مَوَاعِيدَ أَفْضَلَ* (عبرانيين 7: 22؛ 8: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]وهنا نرى تأسيس عهد آخر جديد مختلف عن العهد الأول، بكونه أعظم وأفضل تثبت على مواعيد أفضل، وبكون العهد تصاحبه البركة، فيعتبر اسم هذا اليوم [خميس البركة الجديدة] وذلك عوض البركة القديمة التي تختص بالعالم الحاضر، فالأولى (بركة العهد الأول) تنتهي بالموت لأنها تخص الجسد، والثانية (بركة العهد الثاني) تمتد – حسب طبعها – للأبدية.[/FONT]

==========
   + وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ الْكَلاَمِ فَهُوَ أَنَّ لَنَا رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ مِثْلَ هَذَا، قَدْ جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. خَادِماً لِلأَقْدَاسِ وَالْمَسْكَنِ الْحَقِيقِيِّ الَّذِي نَصَبَهُ الرَّبُّ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ؛ فَإِنَّهُ *لَوْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ الأَوَّلُ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ* لَمَا طُلِبَ مَوْضِعٌ لِثَانٍ. لأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ لاَئِماً: «هُوَذَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، حِينَ *أُكَمِّلُ* مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا *عَهْداً جَدِيداً*. لاَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَمِلْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُ بِيَدِهِمْ لِأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَثْبُتُوا فِي عَهْدِي، وَأَنَا أَهْمَلْتُهُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَعْهَدُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ نَوَامِيسِي فِي أَذْهَانِهِمْ، وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً. وَلاَ يُعَلِّمُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ قَائِلاً: اعْرِفِ الرَّبَّ، لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ سَيَعْرِفُونَنِي مِنْ صَغِيرِهِمْ إِلَى كَبِيرِهِمْ. لأَنِّي أَكُونُ صَفُوحاً عَنْ آثَامِهِمْ، وَلاَ أَذْكُرُ خَطَايَاهُمْ وَتَعَدِّيَاتِهِمْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ». فَإِذْ قَالَ «جَدِيداً» عَتَّقَ الأَوَّلَ. وَأَمَّا مَا عَتَقَ وَشَاخَ فَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الاِضْمِحْلاَلِ[FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 8: 1 – 2؛ 7 – 13)[/FONT]

==========
   [FONT=&quot]فقد تأسس العهد الجديد بدم ابن الله في كأس البركة، وهو دم مسفوك يختص بحمل الله رافع خطية العالم ، قدمه في ذلك اليوم قبل أن يُرفع على الصليب، وهذا الفعل بالطبع لا ليُلغي الدم المُهرق على الصليب، بل فعل ذلك ليربُط فعل سرّ الإفخارستيا (سرّ الشكر الحقيقي) الذي أكمله بنفسه ككاهن، بفعل الصليب الذي أتمه بإرادته ومسرة أبيه كذبيحة، وقام ودخل به إلى الأقداس العُليا كرئيس كهنة عظيم، وبالطبع علينا أن نُدرك أن شخص المسيح الرب هو الله الظاهر في الجسد، أي اللوغوس الذي اتخذ جسداً وشابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها، فبكونه إله ويحمل كل ما للألوهة في ذاته، فقد قدم لنا دمه المسفوك الذي صار فوق الزمن بفعل الألوهة، لذلك قال الرسول بحس لاهوتي مُلهم: [FONT=&quot]وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً؛ فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي *بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ* قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلَّهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ (عبرانيين 9: 12؛ 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً فالخبز كان في يد شخص ربنا يسوع ابن الله الحي جسده المبذول من أجل كثيرين، قبل أن يُسلم ليُصلب ويثقبوا يديه بالمسامير، والخمر في يده (كأس البركة) قبل أن تنفذ في جنبه الحربة على الصليب ليسيل منه دمٍ وماء غفراناً أبدياً لكل العالم، ولذلك لا نستطيع ان نفصل أبداً بين جسد المسيح المُعطى لنا في سرّ الإفخارستيا على المذبح الجديد، وجسده المبذول على الصليب، كما لا نقدر أيضاً أن نُفرق أو نصنع أدنى انفصال بين دم كأس العهد الجديد ودم الجنب المطعون والمسفوك ايضاً من يديه ورجليه ورأسه، لأن الرب أكمل على المستوى السري ما سيحققه على المستوى العملي، حتى تصير ذبيحة المسيح الرب ذبيحة واحدة، وفعلها واحد، لأنها في حقيقتها إلهية بالدرجة الأولى لا يحدها الزمان أو يحصرها المكان، لذلك الرب بارك وقسَّم وأعطى، وهكذا صارت البركة عبر الأجيال كلها ممتدة بفعل نطق الرب يسوع هذا الذي صرنا نقوله في كل قداس إلى هذا اليوم في جميع الطوائف التقليدية.[/FONT]

==========
   [FONT=&quot]فهذا اليوم هو *يوم العهد* بالتالي هو *يوم* *البركة* بشكل خاص:[FONT=&quot] وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز *وبارك* وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي. وأخذ الكأس *وشكر* وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 26: 26 – 28)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كَأْسُ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *الْبَرَكَةِ* الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا أَلَيْسَتْ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هِيَ *شَرِكَةَ* دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَكْسِرُهُ أَلَيْسَ هُوَ *شَرِكَةَ* جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ (1كورنثوس 10: 16)][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]العهد والبركة (رجاء قراءة تثنية 27 للأهمية)*​
 *أولاً: البركة واللعنة التي أُخذت على الناموس*
*[FONT=&quot] (بركة الطاعة – لعنة العصيان)*​​   العهد متلازم مع البركة، فلا عهد بلا بركة، ولا بركة بلا سعي للحصول عليها، لأن من يُريد أن يحصل على بركة العهد لا بد من أن يُتمم بنوده، لأن العهد عبارة عن اتفاقية لها بنودها الخاصة التي ينبغي أن ينفذها كل من وافق على العهد، والعهد القديم قائم على الناموس، وجهاد الناموس كان يعتبر حمل ثقيل جداً على الإنسان، لا بسبب الناموس في حد ذاته إنما بسبب أن الإنسان لا يحمل قوة في داخله لتُعينه على تتميم الناموس لنوال البركة الخاصة بالعهد.

==========
   + فَإِنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ رُوحِيٌّ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَجَسَدِيٌّ مَبِيعٌ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ مَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُهُ إِذْ لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ بَلْ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِنِّي أُصَادِقُ النَّامُوسَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. فَالآنَ لَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ، أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. إِذاً أَجِدُ النَّامُوسَ لِي حِينَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى أَنَّ الشَّرَّ حَاضِرٌ عِنْدِي. فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ. وَلَكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوساً آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هَذَا الْمَوْتِ؟ (رومية 7: 1 – 24)

==========
   ومن هنا ندرك أن العيب ليس في الناموس بل في أنا كإنسان ساقط عايش في الجسد: لأَنَّهُ لَمَّا كُنَّا فِي الْجَسَدِ كَانَتْ أَهْوَاءُ الْخَطَايَا الَّتِي بِالنَّامُوسِ (أَهْوَاءُ الْخَطَايَا الْمُعْلَنَةِ فِي الناموس) تَعْمَلُ فِي أَعْضَائِنَا لِكَيْ نُثْمِرَ لِلْمَوْتِ (رومية 7: 5)
==========
   ولذلك كانت بركة العهد القديم بركات تخص الجسد، لأن الإنسان بكونه عايش في الجسد الذي اختبر فيه حالة السقوط، فلا بد من أن يكلمه الله حسب ما يتفق مع مستواه الطفولي الجسداني: لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَتَنَاوَلُ اللَّبَنَ هُوَ عَدِيمُ الْخِبْرَةِ فِي كَلاَمِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُ طِفْلٌ، وَأَمَّا الطَّعَامُ الْقَوِيُّ فَلِلْبَالِغِينَ، الَّذِينَ بِسَبَبِ التَّمَرُّنِ قَدْ صَارَتْ لَهُمُ الْحَوَاسُّ مُدَرَّبَةً عَلَى التَّمْيِيزِ بَيْنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ (عبرانيين 5: 13 – 14)
   فلكي يُميز الإنسان ما بين الخير والشر أخذ الناموس كطفل، وكطفل قُدمت إليه البركة واللعنة (في الجسد) لكي يخاف الله ويُطيعه والموت لا يمسه، مثل الطفل الذي يُطيع أباه:
   وَإِنْ سَمِعْتَ سَمْعاً لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ لِتَحْرِصَ أَنْ تَعْمَل بِجَمِيعِ وَصَايَاهُ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا اليَوْمَ يَجْعَلُكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مُسْتَعْلِياً عَلى جَمِيعِ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. وَتَأْتِي عَليْكَ جَمِيعُ هَذِهِ البَرَكَاتِ وَتُدْرِكُكَ إِذَا سَمِعْتَ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. مُبَارَك اًتَكُونُ فِي المَدِينَةِ وَمُبَارَكاً تَكُونُ فِي الحَقْلِ. وَمُبَارَكَةً تَكُونُ ثَمَرَةُ بَطْنِكَ وَثَمَرَةُ أَرْضِكَ وَثَمَرَةُ بَهَائِمِكَ نِتَاجُ بَقَرِكَ وَإِنَاثُ غَنَمِكَ. مُبَارَكَةً تَكُونُ سَلتُكَ وَمِعْجَنُكَ. مُبَارَكاً تَكُونُ فِي دُخُولِكَ وَمُبَارَكاً تَكُونُ فِي خُرُوجِكَ. يَجْعَلُ الرَّبُّ أَعْدَاءَكَ القَائِمِينَ عَليْكَ مُنْهَزِمِينَ أَمَامَكَ. فِي طَرِيقٍ وَاحِدَةٍ يَخْرُجُونَ عَليْكَ وَفِي سَبْعِ طُرُقٍ يَهْرُبُونَ أَمَامَكَ. يَأْمُرُ لكَ الرَّبُّ بِالبَرَكَةِ فِي خَزَائِنِكَ وَفِي كُلِّ مَا تَمْتَدُّ إِليْهِ يَدُكَ وَيُبَارِكُكَ فِي الأَرْضِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. يُقِيمُكَ الرَّبُّ لِنَفْسِهِ شَعْباً مُقَدَّساً كَمَا حَلفَ لكَ إِذَا حَفِظْتَ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ وَسَلكْتَ فِي طُرُقِهِ. فَيَرَى جَمِيعُ شُعُوبِ الأَرْضِ أَنَّ اسْمَ الرَّبِّ قَدْ سُمِّيَ عَليْكَ وَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكَ. وَيَزِيدُكَ الرَّبُّ خَيْراً فِي ثَمَرَةِ بَطْنِكَ وَثَمَرَةِ بَهَائِمِكَ وَثَمَرَةِ أَرْضِكَ عَلى الأَرْضِ التِي حَلفَ الرَّبُّ لآِبَائِكَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكَ. يَفْتَحُ لكَ الرَّبُّ كَنْزَهُ الصَّالِحَ السَّمَاءَ لِيُعْطِيَ مَطَرَ أَرْضِكَ فِي حِينِهِ وَليُبَارِكَ كُل عَمَلِ يَدِكَ فَتُقْرِضُ أُمَماً كَثِيرَةً وَأَنْتَ لا تَقْتَرِضُ. وَيَجْعَلُكَ الرَّبُّ رَأْساً لا ذَنَباً وَتَكُونُ فِي الاِرْتِفَاعِ فَقَطْ وَلا تَكُونُ فِي الاِنْحِطَاطِ إِذَا سَمِعْتَ لِوَصَايَا الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا اليَوْمَ لِتَحْفَظَ وَتَعْمَل. وَلا تَزِيغَ عَنْ جَمِيعِ الكَلِمَاتِ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا اليَوْمَ يَمِيناً أَوْ شِمَالاً لِتَذْهَبَ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِتَعْبُدَهَا.​   «وَلكِنْ إِنْ لمْ تَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ لِتَحْرِصَ أَنْ تَعْمَل بِجَمِيعِ وَصَايَاهُ وَفَرَائِضِهِ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا اليَوْمَ تَأْتِي عَليْكَ جَمِيعُ هَذِهِ اللعْنَاتِ وَتُدْرِكُكَ: مَلعُوناً تَكُونُ فِي المَدِينَةِ وَمَلعُوناً تَكُونُ فِي الحَقْلِ. مَلعُونَةً تَكُونُ سَلتُكَ وَمِعْجَنُكَ. مَلعُونَةً تَكُونُ ثَمَرَةُ بَطْنِكَ وَثَمَرَةُ أَرْضِكَ نِتَاجُ بَقَرِكَ وَإِنَاثُ غَنَمِكَ. مَلعُوناً تَكُونُ فِي دُخُولِكَ وَمَلعُوناً تَكُونُ فِي خُرُوجِكَ. يُرْسِلُ الرَّبُّ عَليْكَ اللعْنَ وَالاِضْطِرَابَ وَالزَّجْرَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَمْتَدُّ إِليْهِ يَدُكَ لِتَعْمَلهُ حَتَّى تَهْلِكَ وَتَفْنَى سَرِيعاً مِنْ أَجْلِ سُوءِ أَفْعَالِكَ إِذْ تَرَكْتَنِي.[FONT=&quot] (تثنية 28: 1 – 20)[/FONT]​==========
وطبعاً بركة العهد الجديد، لم يُلازمها لعنة كما كان في العهد القديم على مستوى الجسد، لأنها (أي اللعنة) انتهت بسبب المسيح الرب: لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ هُمْ تَحْتَ لَعْنَةٍ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِي جَمِيعِ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي كِتَابِ النَّامُوسِ لِيَعْمَلَ بِهِ»؛ اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ» (غلاطية 3: 13)

==========
   أما البركة في العهد الجديد هي: مِلْءِ بَرَكَةِ الْمَسِيحِ εὐλογίας Χριστοῦ (رومية 15: 29)، وهي بركة إنجيل الخلاص: [مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بَارَكَنَا بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، كَمَا اخْتَارَنَا فِيهِ قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، لِنَكُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ قُدَّامَهُ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا لِلتَّبَنِّي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَفْسِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ الَّتِي أَنْعَمَ بِهَا عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَحْبُوبِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ، الَّتِي أَجْزَلَهَا لَنَا بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ وَفِطْنَةٍ، إِذْ عَرَّفَنَا بِسِرِّ مَشِيئَتِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّتِهِ الَّتِي قَصَدَهَا فِي نَفْسِهِ، لِتَدْبِيرِ مِلْءِ الأَزْمِنَةِ، لِيَجْمَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فِي ذَاكَ. الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً نِلْنَا نَصِيباً، مُعَيَّنِينَ سَابِقاً حَسَبَ قَصْدِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ رَأْيِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، لِنَكُونَ لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ، نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَبَقَ رَجَاؤُنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ. الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً أَنْتُمْ، إِذْ سَمِعْتُمْ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ، إِنْجِيلَ خَلاَصِكُمُ، الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً إِذْ آمَنْتُمْ خُتِمْتُمْ بِرُوحِ الْمَوْعِدِ الْقُدُّوسِ، الَّذِي هُوَ عَرْبُونُ مِيرَاثِنَا، لِفِدَاءِ الْمُقْتَنَى، لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ.] (أفسس 1: 3 – 14)

==========​ *(معنى كلمة بركة باختصار)*
   [FONT=&quot]+ الأصل اليوناني لكلمة بركة في الكتاب المقدس = [FONT=&quot]εύλογία[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]eulogia[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = أولوجية[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهي تعني: يتحدث حسناً أو كلام حسن وصالح، يمجد، يمدح، سلام، يشكر (إفخارستيا)، يسبح، والكلمة عادة تعبر عن المحبة. والكلمة (بشكل خاص) تعني يمنح بركة بقوة، بمعنى اكتساب قوة نافعة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والمعنى العبري في العهد القديم، يفيد معنى عهد قائم، فلا وجود لبركة بلا عهد، إذن فالبركة من الله قائمة على عهد، ودائمة بوعد، وهي قانون روحي قائم بذاته ويعمل من تلقاء ذاته لأنه خرج من فم الله كقوة فعل لا ينحل، وهو صادر عن أمانة الله لعهده ووعده، ولا تستقر إلا عند من كان أميناً على عهد الله ووعده.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً نجد مضمون الصلاة في العهد القديم سواء على أفواه الآباء والأنبياء أو حتى في طقس الهيكل والمجمع، تقوم على أساس نوعين من الصلاة الأولى:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]صلاة البركة، وتُسمى ((بيراكوث)) وتُرجمت في الترجمة السبعينية ((أولوجية)) ووضع فيها عنصر الشكر والتسبيح والتمجيد.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]الثانية[FONT=&quot]: صلاة التضرع، وتُسمى ((تفليه)) وهي تقرب من معنى الشفاعة وكلها توسل.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2020)

*+  ثانياً: طعام العهد الثاني – العهد الجديد*​    [FONT=&quot]العهد القديم كان قائم على عهد له أطعمته الخاصة، وهي أطعمة تختص بالجسد حسب البركة التي كانت تُلازم العهد الأول، لكن الرب في هذا اليوم أعطى طعام آخر جديد تماماً يُناسب العهد الجديد، وهو الطعام السماوي الروحاني النازل من فوق، من يأكل منه لا يموت كشعب إسرائيل في البرية الذي أكل من الطعام المادي النازل من السماء فشبع وتقوى في البرية القفر، لذلك عطية المسيح الرب لازمها بركة خاصة: *[FONT=&quot]وبارك*​[FONT=&quot] وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي. وأخذ الكأس *وشكر* وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا.​[FONT=&quot] (متى 26: 26 – 28)​[FONT=&quot] [[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كَأْسُ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *الْبَرَكَةِ* الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا أَلَيْسَتْ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هِيَ *شَرِكَةَ* دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَكْسِرُهُ أَلَيْسَ هُوَ *شَرِكَةَ* جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ (1كورنثوس 10: 16)][/FONT][/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فالطعام والشراب هنا هو شركة، شركة دم المسيح وشركة جسده، لذلك السرّ هنا يختص بالحياة الأبدية، ويُسمى [سرّ الشكر]، وهو احتفال ليتورجي بسرّ الخلاص العظيم، بمعنى أن حصل هنا نقلة من عهد يختص بالجسديات والحسيات على مستوى الجسد الذي يشيخ ويموت، إلى عهد يختص بالروح والأبدية، لذلك صار هذا السرّ العظيم مركز اهتمام كل مسيحي في العالم أجمع مهما ما كانت طائفته، لأن فيه يكمن سر العبادة المسيحية كلها، لأن عبادتنا هي شركتنا مع بعضنا البعض ومع الله حياتنا كلنا، لأن مفهوم العابدة صار له منطق عميق جداً من جهة الخبرة، لأنه يعتبر بالأساس سرّ الشركة، ومن هنا جاء المُسمى [ليتورجيا] وهي تتكون من مقطعين (ليؤس) أي شعب، و (إرغون) أي عمل، فيكون معنى الكلمة بشكل عام (عمل شعبي).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبالطبع الكلمة في الكنيسة – من جهة خدمة الله – لا تعني فقط مجرد عمل شعبي، لكن لها معناها الخاص والمُميز لأنها تعني معنى خاص وهو: [عمل كنسي مُشترك]، وذلك من ناحية إننا أعضاء لبعضنا البعض في جسد طاهر واحد، لنا رأس حي هو شخص المسيح الرب، لذلك فأن العبادة هنا تتميز بشكل منفرد من ناحية شركتنا مع القديسين والله في النور، لأن عمل المسيح الرب يطهر الضمير من الداخل، لكي يكون لنا شركة مع بعضنا البعض ومن خلال هذه الشركة نخدم الله: [وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ دَمُ ثِيرَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ وَرَمَادُ عِجْلَةٍ مَرْشُوشٌ عَلَى الْمُنَجَّسِينَ يُقَدِّسُ إِلَى طَهَارَةِ الْجَسَدِ، فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلَّهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ *لِتَخْدِمُوا* اللهَ الْحَيَّ] (عبرانيين 9: 12 – 14)[/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فنحن نجتمع (بالروح في سر التقوى) مع كل الجسد أعضاء المسيح، منظور وغير منظور، ملتفين حول يسوع المركز والرأس، لنشترك في كأس مسيح الله، كأس الخلاص والبركة، وفي جسد الحياة، جسد يسوع القائم من الأموات والجالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، فنحن نقتات على الحياة لأنه قال: [FONT=&quot]من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أُقيمه في اليوم الأخير؛ من يأكل جسدي ويشرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]دمي يثبت فيَّ وأنا فيه؛ كما أرسلني الآب الحي وأنا حي بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي. (يوحنا 6: 54؛ 56؛ 57)[/FONT][/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]إذاً حينما يأتي أحد اليوم ويسخف هذا السرّ العظيم النازل من عند أبي الأنوار حسب التدبير الخلاصي، ويقول بلا فهم ولا وعي، أننا نأكل أعضاء مادية أو نتناول ما ينتهي بالهضم ويتكلم على موضوع الاحتراس وغيره من أشياء تدل على عدم انفتاح البصيرة بالروح، وعدم وضوح رؤية الإيمان السليم بمسيح القيامة والحياة، أو يتحدث بلغو كلام باطل ببحث على مستوى العقل والتفكير الفلسفي عن ماذا نأكل في الإفخارستيا، لأنه مُصر إصراراً على أن يشرح ما لم يشرحه الرب ولا الرسل، فأنه يترك لنا دلالة أنه لم يدخل بعد في سرّ الإيمان الحي، ولم يتناول على مستوى الشركة الحقيقي مع الله.[/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فيا إخوتي القراء انتبهوا أرجوكم، فهذا السر عظيم جداً بما لا يُقاس، فلنتناول بإيمان وثقة في كلام الرب دون فحص عقلي وتحليل فكري، لئلا نشوه هذا السرّ العظيم المُعطى لنا بتدبير فائق، فنحن نتناول الحياة ونحيا في سرّ الشركة لا كلاماً بل على مستوى الاتحاد السري بالعريس السماوي، فهذا هو سرّ الاتحاد الحقيقي بيننا وبين حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، وكل مرة نتناول منه نثبت فيه وهو فينا، ونتأصل في الحق أي في شخصه العظيم القدوس، فنحيا لا في معزل عنه، بل فيه وهو فينا، لأن هذا هو التصاقنا الداخلي به، فهو فينا ونحن فيه لا كلاماً إنما فعلياً، فانتبهوا لسرّ شركتنا، لأن كل عبادتنا شركة، وشركتنا معناها حياة الله فينا، فلا أحد يستطيع ان يحيا بمعزل عن الله الحياة، لأن كل من ينعزل عنه يموت، ونحن قائمين فيه وهو فينا، لأنه يقول في صلاته في جثسيماني [ليكونوا واحداً فينا]، فكيف نكون فيه بدون هذا السرّ العظيم الذي للتقوى؟ فلنستيقظ من غفوتنا ونومنا الثقيل ونعرف طبيعة شركتنا مع الله ووحدتنا معه على مستوى التناول من الطعام الجديد السماوي.[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]2 – المُسمى الثاني (الوصية الجديدة **[FONT=&quot]Ἐντολὴν καινὴν*​*[FONT=&quot])*​​​   [FONT=&quot]هذا اليوم العظيم (يوم خميس العهد الجديد) يُسمى أيضاً [خميس الوصية الجديدة]، والمسمى هنا صحيح جداً ومناسب للغاية، لأن طالما يوجد عهد يستلزم وجود وصية تتناسب مع هذا العهد، وهذا المُسمى لم يكن اختراع إنسان، بل قائم بناء على كلام الرب للتلاميذ بعد خروج يهوذا ليذهب ويُعرِّف اليهود مكانه: فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ (يهوذا) قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الآنَ تَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَمَجَّدَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ. إِنْ كَانَ اللَّهُ قَدْ تَمَجَّدَ فِيهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُمَجِّدُهُ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَيُمَجِّدُهُ سَرِيعاً. يَا أَوْلاَدِي أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً قَلِيلاً بَعْدُ. سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَكَمَا قُلْتُ لِلْيَهُودِ: حَيْثُ أَذْهَبُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا، *أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَنْتُمُ* *الآنَ*. *وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً*. *كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً*. بِهَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ *أَنَّكُمْ تلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ*». (يوحنا 13: 31 – 35) [/FONT]

==========
   [FONT=&quot]ومعنى الكلام هنا "*وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ*" (يسلط الضوء على طبيعة أمر معين)، لذلك علينا أن نقف عند كلام الرب ونحاول نفهم الأمور على ضوء العهد: فالعهد يستلزم بنود يُقام عليها، وكل من يلتزم بالعهد يلتزم ببنوده، والبنود هي الشروط التي تُظهر التزام الإنسان بالعهد والموافقة عليه، وأي خلل في التنفيذ معناه نقض العهد أو فسخه، وعدم نوال المكافأة (بركة العهد) لأن الإنسان – في هذه الحالة – لم يلتزم بتنفيذ شروطه الظاهرة في البنود القائم عليها هذا العهد.[/FONT]

==========
   [FONT=&quot]والرب في الليلة التي أُسلم فيها ذاته للموت أسس العهد الجديد: وَكَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً بَعْدَ الْعَشَاءِ قَائِلاً: هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ ([FONT=&quot]διαθήκη[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = عَهْد؛ مُعَاهَدَة؛ مِيثاق) الْجَدِيدُ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]καινὴ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بِدَمِي الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ عَنْكُمْ؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عَلَى قَدْرِ ذَلِكَ قَدْ صَارَ يَسُوعُ ضَامِناً لِعَهْدٍ *أَفْضَلَ*؛ وَلَكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ حَصَلَ عَلَى خِدْمَةٍ *أَفْضَلَ* بِمِقْدَارِ مَا هُوَ وَسِيطٌ أَيْضاً لِعَهْدٍ *أَعْظَمَ*، قَدْ تَثَبَّتَ عَلَى *مَوَاعِيدَ أَفْضَلَ*، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْوَعْدُ الَّذِي وَعَدَنَا هُوَ بِهِ: الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ (لوقا 22: 20؛ عبرانيين 7: 22؛ 8: 6؛ 1يوحنا 2: 25)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]إذن طالما هناك عهد فهناك وصية خاصة به تلازمه، وطالما هناك وصية يبقى هناك وعد، وطالما هناك وعد يبقى هناك بركة، والعهد الأول له بركته وهي بركة تخص الحياة الحاضرة، والعهد الثاني له بركته وهي مِلْءِ بَرَكَةِ الْمَسِيحِ εὐλογίας Χριστοῦ (رومية 15: 29)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2020)

*+ وصية العهد الجديد الواحدة*[FONT=&quot] [وصية *جديدة* أنا أُعطيكم] ​​    [FONT=&quot]هناك وصايا قديمة تخص عهد عُتق وشاخ، وهو العهد الأول، وهو عهد يتناسب مع حال الإنسان في الجسد، لأن لو نظرنا لناموس الوصايا الخاصة بالعهد القديم سنجده يختص بحياة الإنسان في الجسد، وقد تم تقديمه على لوحي حجر نُقش عليهم بالحفر والتشكيل، وكانوا قابلين للكسر بسبب طبيعة المادة نفسها، لأنها مادة من الأرض مخلوقة وحسب طبيعتها قابلة للكسر، فموسى حينما نزل من الجبل بعد استلام الكلمات العشر محفورة بإصبع الله على حجر، وجد الشعب يحتفل ببعل، والشعب فجأة وجد موسى يصرخ ويحطم لوحي حجر كانوا بين يديه، ولم يكن أحد يعلم عنهما شيئاً أو ماذا يُمثلان، لأن الشعب كان منشغلاً باحتفال قبيح، فقد صرفوا النظر عن موضوع موسى بسبب أنهم لم يصبروا لينتظروا عودته وتمردوا، وهارون صنع لهم العجل حسب طلبهم، وأقاموا احتفال صاخب كما شاهدوا – قبل خروجهم من أرض مصر – طريقة احتقال المصريين بالآلهة.​

==========
    [FONT=&quot]وهذا الموقف يُظهر لنا مشكلة العهد الأول لا في ذاته بل بسبب الإنسان نفسه، لأن حينما نزل موسى بلوحي العهد لم يقدر أن يُعالج الموقف ويُشفي حالة ارتداد الشعب عن الله وسقوطه في عبادة تمثال من البقر، لأن الإنسان كان في حالة ضعف وهوان، لأنه يحيا حسب الجسد لوم يرتقي لحياة الروح: فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَبِمَا لِلْجَسَدِ يَهْتَمُّونَ؛ لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ؛ لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ عَدَاوَةٌ لِلَّهِ إِذْ لَيْسَ هُوَ خَاضِعاً لِنَامُوسِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ أَيْضاً لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ؛ فَالَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يُرْضُوا اللهَ؛ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَمُوتُونَ (رومية 8: 5 – 8؛ 13)، ولو تتبعنا أخبار الشعب سنجد أنهم سقطوا في القفر ولم يثبتوا في العهد: هُوَذَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، حِينَ أُكَمِّلُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً، لاَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَمِلْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، *لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَثْبُتُوا فِي عَهْدِي*، وَأَنَا أَهْمَلْتُهُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؛ لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ سَارُوا أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً فِي الْقَفْرِ حَتَّى فَنِيَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ رِجَالُ الْحَرْبِ الْخَارِجِينَ مِنْ مِصْرَ, الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا لِقَوْلِ الرَّبِّ[FONT=&quot], ​[FONT=&quot]الَّذِينَ حَلَفَ الرَّبُّ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُرِيهِمِ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي حَلَفَ الرَّبُّ لِآبَائِهِمْ أَنْ يُعْطِيَنَا إِيَّاهَا, الأَرْضَ الَّتِي تَفِيضُ لَبَناً وَعَسَلاً (عبرانيين 8: 8 – 9؛ يشوع 5: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]وهنا لا بد من أن ننظر لبنود العهد الأول التي هي الكلمات العشر، لأننا سنجدها تختص بحال الإنسان في الجسد، وذلك بكون الإنسان عايش جسداني، أي بحسب الجسد، وطالما هذا حاله لا بد من أن يكون العهد نفسه حسب الجسد، وبنوده تتناسب مع الحالة التي يحيا بها، لذلك لو عدنا لبنود العهد الأول سنجدها تقول الآتي وهي مقسمة على حجرين:[/FONT]

==========​[/FONT]  *الحجر الأول* كُتب عليه الأربعة وصايا الأولى التي تتعلق بصلة الإنسان بخالقه:​    (1) "لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي"
   (2) "لا تصنع لك تمثالاً منحوتاً ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق، وما في الأرض من تحت وما في الماء من تحت الأرض. لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن لأني أنا الرب إلهك، إله غيور أفتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضي وأصنع إحساناً إلى ألوف من محبي وحافظي وصاياي"
   (3) "لا تنطق باسم الرب إلهك باطلاً لأن الرب لا يبرئ من نطق باسمه باطلاً"
   (4) "أذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه. ستة أيام تعمل وتصنع جميع عملك. وأما اليوم السابع ففيه سبت للرب إلهك لا تصنع عملاً ما أنت وابنك وابنتك وعبدك وأمتك وبهيمتك ونزيلك الذي داخل أبوابك. لأن في ستة أيام صنع الرب السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها واستراح في اليوم السابع لذلك بارك الرب يوم السبت وقدسه".

==========​  *أما الحجر الثاني* كُتب عليه الستة وصايا الأخيرة التي تتعلق بصلة الإنسان بالإنسان:​    (5) "أكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك على الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك"
   (6) "لا تقتل"
   (7) "لا تزن"
   (8) "لا تسرق"
   (9) "لا تشهد على قريبك شهادة زور"
   (10) "لا تشته بيت قريبك. لا تشته امرأة قريبك ولا عبده، ولا أمته، ولا ثوره، ولا حماره، ولا شيئاً مما لقريبك"

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فهنا ظاهر الناموس الأدبي الخاص بعلاقة الإنسان مع الله وعلاقة الإنسان بالإنسان في المجتمع، وكل هذه العلاقات قائمة على أعمال الجسد، لأن الإنسان يحيا بحسب الجسد وليس بحسب الروح، لذلك كان العهد الأول وبنوده يتناسبان جداً مع وضع الإنسان وحاله، مع أننا نلاحظ أنهُ لا يوجد أحد من الشعب – الذي استلم العهد – ثبت في الوصايا للنهاية وكلنا نعلم قصة هذا الشعب، لأن كل واحد فينا على مستواه الشخصي عاش حالة العجز أمام الوصية، ولم يستطع حتى أن يعيش على مستوى الإنسانية الراقي والسامي الظاهر في الكلمات العشر أو ناموس الوصايا الأدبي.​
   [FONT=&quot]فالكل أخطأ وزاغ وراء شهوات قلبه طالباً كل ما في العالم من شهوة جسد وشهوة عيون وتعظم معيشة، هذه التي ليست من الآب بل من العالم، والعالم يمضي وشهوته تزول، وأما من يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت إلى الأبد، ولم يثبت أحد بالطبع لأنه لم يستطع أن يعمل مشيئة الله.[/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فصار الإنسان في أشد الحاجة لقلب جديد، وحياة أُخرى غير الحياة التي يعيشها في الجسد لأنها غير نافعه بشيء سوى أنها مسببه له قلق واضطراب عظيم لأنه غير قادر على أن يحيا بالكمال الذي يميل ناحيته طبيعياً بسبب الخلق الأول، فأصبح غير قادر أن يعيش في المجتمع كإنسان سوي كامل، ولا قادر أن يقترب من الله، لأنه لا يعرف كيف يرتدي القداسة لكي يكون قادر على الاقتراب ولو خطوة واحدة من الحضرة الإلهية، فالإنسان يحتاج أن ينتقل من حالته التي يعيشها في الجسد ويدخل في حالة أُخرى جديدة تماماً، بمعنى أن يخرج من الحياة بحسب الجسد للحياة بحسب الروح بإمكانيات جديدة، لأن الإنسان في مواجهة الواقع المرير الذي يحيا فيه يصرخ بوجع عميق مؤلم: [من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت، قلباً نقياً أخلق فيَّ يا الله وروح مستقيم (شريف) جدد في داخلي].[/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]إذن العهد الأول بما أنه يخص الإنسان وهو في حالة الجسد المتسلطة عليه الخطية بالموت، لم يستطع أن يعيش كإنسان في حالة المجد التي خُلق عليها في البداية، لذلك ومن الضرورة كان يحتاج أن يموت للناموس المُعطى لحالته المؤقتة في الجسد ويتغير كلياً ويبقى لآخر يُقيمه خليقة جديدة مغروس فيها قوة الحياة، لتحيا باستمرار ودوام في الروح وليس في الجسد:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]إِذاً يَا إِخْوَتِي أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً قَدْ مُتُّمْ لِلنَّامُوسِ بِجَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا لِآخَرَ لِلَّذِي قَدْ أُقِيمَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ لِنُثْمِرَ لِلَّهِ، لأَنَّهُ لَمَّا كُنَّا فِي الْجَسَدِ كَانَتْ أَهْوَاءُ الْخَطَايَا الَّتِي بِالنَّامُوسِ تَعْمَلُ فِي أَعْضَائِنَا لِكَيْ نُثْمِرَ لِلْمَوْتِ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ تَحَرَّرْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ إِذْ مَاتَ الَّذِي كُنَّا مُمْسَكِينَ فِيهِ حَتَّى نَعْبُدَ بِجِدَّةِ الرُّوحِ لاَ بِعِتْقِ الْحَرْفِ (رومية 7: 4 – 6)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك قال الرب لليهود الذين آمنوا به: إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي، وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ، الْحَقَّ، الْحَقَّ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ، وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً (يوحنا 8: 31، 32؛ 34 – 36)[/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فالإنسان على مستوى العهد القديم كان مُقيد بضعفه، لأنه يحيا في الجسد الميت التي تعمل فيه الخطية، فأخذ الناموس للتأديب والتقويم والإعداد للعهد الجديد، بغرض الانتقال من الدينونة والموت للحياة، من عبودية الجسد وناموس الحرف، لناموس الحرية في المسيح يسوع، من خليقة ميتة حسب الجسد لخليقة حية حسب الروح، ومن قيادة بحسب الجسد لقيادة بحسب الروح، لأن قديماً الله كلم الآباء بالأنبياء، وقادهم عن طريق أشخاص على مر أيام حياتهم من وقت الخروج من مصر إلى أن صاروا مملكة التي خربت وانشقت على ذاتها وبعد ذلك ضاعت بالتمام: إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ، لأَنَّ نَامُوسَ رُوحِ الْحَيَاةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَدْ أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ، لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزاً عَنْهُ فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفاً بِالْجَسَدِ فَاللَّهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ حُكْمُ النَّامُوسِ فِينَا نَحْنُ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ؛ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ فَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ فَالْجَسَدُ مَيِّتٌ بِسَبَبِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَأَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَحَيَاةٌ بِسَبَبِ الْبِرِّ، وَإِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ الَّذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُم (رومية 8: 1 – 4؛ 9 – 11)[/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فلما انتقلنا من الحالة الأولى بالجسد في العهد الأول وصرنا في الروح في العهد الثاني، لا بد من أن نأخذ ما يخص الروح، لأن كل واحد يأخذ ما يتناسب مع طبيعته، فالمولود من الجسد جسد هو وينال كل ما للجسد لأن هذا هو وضعه الطبيعي ولا يستطيع أن يأخذ أي شيء خارج الجسد أو ما يفوق إمكانياته لأنه لا يستطيع، أما المولود من فوق، مولود من الله، مولود من الروح، لا بد أن يأخذ ما يُناسب الروح لكي يستطيع أن يحيا في الروح:فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ، هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّه. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ، فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ، وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ.. كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ، إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْه، وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِه، اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ، بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قَائِلاً: "هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي"، وَمِنْ مِلْئِهِ نَحْنُ جَمِيعاً أَخَذْنَا، وَنِعْمَةً فَوْقَ نِعْمَةٍ، لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ، أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا (يوحنا 1: 1 – 17)[/FONT]

==========
    وَأَنْتُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتاً بِالذُّنُوبِ وَالْخَطَايَا، الَّتِي سَلَكْتُمْ فِيهَا قَبْلاً حَسَبَ دَهْرِ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَسَبَ رَئِيسِ سُلْطَانِ الْهَوَاءِ، الرُّوحِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الآنَ فِي أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ، الَّذِينَ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً جَمِيعاً تَصَرَّفْنَا قَبْلاً بَيْنَهُمْ فِي شَهَوَاتِ جَسَدِنَا، عَامِلِينَ مَشِيئَاتِ الْجَسَدِ وَالأَفْكَارِ، وَكُنَّا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ أَبْنَاءَ الْغَضَبِ كَالْبَاقِينَ أَيْضاً، اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ مَحَبَّتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّنَا بِهَا، وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ بِالْخَطَايَا أَحْيَانَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ - بِالنِّعْمَةِ أَنْتُمْ مُخَلَّصُونَ - وَأَقَامَنَا مَعَهُ، وَأَجْلَسَنَا مَعَهُ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، لِيُظْهِرَ فِي الدُّهُورِ الآتِيَةِ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ الْفَائِقَ بِاللُّطْفِ عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ، لَيْسَ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ (حسب الجسد) كَيْلاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ، لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا (أفسس 2: 1 – 10)

==========
    فلم يعد من المناسب أن يُقال للإنسان الذي صار في الروح كيف يتصرف ويحيا في الجسد: لا تزني ولا تقتل ولا تسرق ولا تعبد وثن، وحرام وحلال وختان وسبت وأيام وشهور وسنين، ولا تجس ولا تمس.. الخ، ولماذا لم يعد هذا الكلام مناسب كإرشاد وتوجيه مسيحي يخص عهد جديد، أي وقت الإصلاح!
==========
   بالطبع ليس معنى الكلام هنا أن هذه الوصايا خطأ أو الإنسان يعيش في انحلال تحت شعار الحرية، أبداً وعلى الإطلاق، لأنه لا يليق أنها تُقال لإنسان صار في المسيح، تاب وآمن به وتبعه في التجديد، لأنه مكتوب حسب إعلان العهد الجديد: وَهُوَ مَاتَ لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ كَيْ يَعِيشَ الأَحْيَاءُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ لاَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، *بَلْ لِلَّذِي مَاتَ لأَجْلِهِمْ وَقَامَ*، إِذاً نَحْنُ مِنَ الآنَ لاَ نَعْرِفُ أَحَداً حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ. وَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ عَرَفْنَا الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ، لَكِنِ الآنَ لاَ نَعْرِفُهُ بَعْدُ، إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ *خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ**. **الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ*. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ *جَدِيداً*، وَلَكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، إِذاً نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ، لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، *لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ* (2كورنثوس 5: 15 – 21)

==========
    فالوصايا الأولى التي حسب الجسد تخص شخص لا يحيا في الروح، لأنه طفل يحيا ويعيش في حالة العهد القديم مُقيد تحت الناموس مثل الطفل القاصر وليس في حالة الكمال ولا في نضوج حرية المسيح الرب، التي أتى حسب التدبير ليعتق ويفك قيود الإنسان ويحله من شهوات قلبه المدنس [لأَنَّكُمْ إِذْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَكُونُوا مُعَلِّمِينَ لِسَبَبِ طُولِ الزَّمَانِ، تَحْتَاجُونَ أَنْ يُعَلِّمَكُمْ أَحَدٌ مَا هِيَ أَرْكَانُ بَدَاءَةِ أَقْوَالِ اللهِ، وَصِرْتُمْ مُحْتَاجِينَ إِلَى اللَّبَنِ لاَ إِلَى طَعَامٍ قَوِيٍّ، لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَتَنَاوَلُ اللَّبَنَ هُوَ عَدِيمُ الْخِبْرَةِ فِي كَلاَمِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُ طِفْلٌ، وَأَمَّا الطَّعَامُ الْقَوِيُّ فَلِلْبَالِغِينَ، الَّذِينَ بِسَبَبِ التَّمَرُّنِ قَدْ صَارَتْ لَهُمُ الْحَوَاسُّ مُدَرَّبَةً عَلَى التَّمْيِيزِ بَيْنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ – عبرانيين 5: 11 – 14]

==========
    فالذي عرف المسيح الرب ودخل في عهده بالتوبة والإيمان وتبعه في التجديد، يأخذ الوصية الواحدة الجديدة الحاملة للكمال كله، لكنها وصية جديدة حسب النعمة، لأن الدخول في العهد الجديد هو عمل نعمة ذات سلطان وسيادة، فيها انضباط ليس بأعمال الجسد الخارجية كما كان في العهد الأول، إنما انضباط بالروح الذي يُقدس القلب والجسد نفسه ويضبط كل حواسه وغرائزه: فَإِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ نَحْنُ مَدْيُونُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْجَسَدِ لِنَعِيشَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَمُوتُونَ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ *بِالرُّوحِ تُمِيتُونَ أَعْمَالَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَحْيَوْنَ*، لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ *يَنْقَادُونَ* بِرُوحِ اللهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ، إِذْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا رُوحَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً لِلْخَوْفِ بَلْ أَخَذْتُمْ رُوحَ التَّبَنِّي الَّذِي بِهِ نَصْرُخُ "يَا أَبَا الآبُ"، *اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ، فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضاً وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ* (رومية 8: 12 – 17) 

==========
    فأن كان الله كتب وصايا العهد الأول على حجر بإصبعه، وإصبع الله دائماً يُشير للروح القدس كما هو واضح في الكتاب المقدس (وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ بِإِصْبِعِ اللهِ أُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ، فَقَدْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ – لوقا 11: 20)، فالله كتب على لوحي الحجر بنود العهد الأول وقدمهم للشعب للحفظ والاستذكار، ولأن الكتابة على حجر (وبعد ذلك على جلود في مخطوطات) فمرة اتكسر ومرة اختفى مع التابوت ومرة ضاعت النسخ الأصلية، لكنه حينما تكلم عن العهد الجديد في النبوة قال: بَلْ هَذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي *دَاخِلِهِمْ* *وَأَكْتُبُهَا* عَلَى *قُلُوبِهِمْ* وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً (إرميا 31: 33)، ففي العهد الأول ممكن يتلف ما قد كُتب ويضيع ويُنسى، أما في العهد الجديد فهو محفور في باطن الإنسان بالروح القدس، ومن المستحيل أن يضيع أو يُنسى أبداً، بل يتم تشكيل القلب والفكر عليه، فيصير الإنسان نفسه متشبع بالله وطبعه طبع إلهي، أي طبع المسيح الذي إذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان فأطاع الآب حتى الموت موت الصليب، والرب يسوع وحده هو الذي أطاع الآب في الجسد وعاش بالكمال والقداسة ممجداً الآب في كل شيء، حتى كل من يؤمن به يدخل في سرّ الطاعة وعدم كسر الوصية لأنه صار خليقة جديدة في المسيح يسوع تتسم بالطاعة.

==========
    [FONT=&quot]عموماً نجد عند تأسيس العهد قبل العشاء غسل الرب أرجل التلاميذ وكلمهم عن الوصية الجديدة التي هي المحبة: أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، لَسْتُ أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً، بَلْ وَصِيَّةً قَدِيمَةً كَانَتْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ. الْوَصِيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي سَمِعْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ. أَيْضاً وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ، مَا هُوَ حَقٌّ فِيهِ وَفِيكُمْ، أَنَّ الظُّلْمَةَ قَدْ مَضَتْ، وَالنُّورَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ الآنَ يُضِيءُ. *مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ فِي النُّورِ وَهُوَ يُبْغِضُ أَخَاهُ، فَهُوَ إِلَى الآنَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ*. مَنْ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ يَثْبُتُ فِي النُّورِ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ عَثْرَةٌ. وَأَمَّا *مَنْ يُبْغِضُ أَخَاهُ فَهُوَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَفِي الظُّلْمَةِ يَسْلُكُ*، وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ يَمْضِي، لأَنَّ *الظُّلْمَةَ أَعْمَتْ عَيْنَيْهِ*؛ وَهَذِهِ هِيَ *الْمَحَبَّةُ*: أَنْ نَسْلُكَ بِحَسَبِ وَصَايَاهُ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ، كَمَا سَمِعْتُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا فِيهَا. (1يوحنا 2: 7 – 11؛ 2يوحنا 1: 6) [/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فالرب بدأ عهد جديد قدم فيه دم العهد القائم على المحبة، لأن العهد عادةً يُقام على دم كختم لا ينحل يؤكد على التثبيت، فكما كان العهد الأول قائم ومُثبت على دم ذبيحة حيوانية، وهي الأضعف والأنقص، قُدم العهد الجديد قائماً على دم حمل الله وهو الأقوى والأكمل والأثبت والدائم إلى الأبد: لأَنَّ مُوسَى بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَ جَمِيعَ الشَّعْبِ بِكُلِّ وَصِيَّةٍ بِحَسَبِ النَّامُوسِ، أَخَذَ دَمَ الْعُجُولِ وَالتُّيُوسِ، مَعَ مَاءٍ وَصُوفاً قِرْمِزِيّاً وَزُوفَا، وَرَشَّ الْكِتَابَ نَفْسَهُ وَجَمِيعَ الشَّعْبِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ دَمُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي أَوْصَاكُمُ اللهُ بِهِ». (عبرانيين 9: 19 – 20)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ، وَهُوَ قَدْ جَاءَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ لِلْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ، فَبِالْمَسْكَنِ الأَعْظَمِ وَالأَكْمَلِ، غَيْرِ الْمَصْنُوعِ بِيَدٍ، أَيِ الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْخَلِيقَةِ. وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ *بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ*، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ دَمُ ثِيرَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ وَرَمَادُ عِجْلَةٍ مَرْشُوشٌ عَلَى الْمُنَجَّسِينَ يُقَدِّسُ إِلَى طَهَارَةِ الْجَسَدِ، فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلَّهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ (عبرانيين 9: 11 – 14)[/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فبعد تطهير الضمير وتقديس القلب بدم المسيح، يستطيع الإنسان أن يخدم الله الحي في السماوات حيث المسيح الرب جالس بجسم بشريتنا، والخدمة هنا خدمة المحبة الكاملة، ولكنها ليست محبة حسب الجسد والعاطفة المتقلبة إنما بحسب الروح: لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا (رومية 5: 5)[/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فالله أحبنا وأظهر وبين المحبة في المسيح يسوع، والمسيح يسوع هو مثال الإنسان الجديد الصالح الكامل، وطالما آمنا ودخلنا فيه بالسر الذي تم فينا أي المعمودية، وعشنا أبناء لله في المسيح بالإيمان الصالح مختونين القلب بالروح، فسنُحب مثله، سواء العالم كله (أي وكل إنسان مهما ما كان وضعه أو شكله أو فكره أو عقيدته أو إيمانه أو إلحاده.. الخ) وأيضاً سنُحب بعضنا بعض لأننا مولودين من الله، وكل أخ يحب أخوه طبيعياً، لا يحبه بالضغط ولا بالإكراه ولا تمثيل، فوصية المحبة مقدمة لنا على أساس أننا صرنا خليقة جديدة في المسيح، والخليقة القديمة في العهد الأول أخذت الوصية حب الرب إلهك وحب قريبك، لكن المحبة كانت على مستوى الجسد أي مشاعر الإنسان الطبيعية المتقلبة والمتغيرة حسب الموقف النفسي الذي يمر به، وكان من الصعوبة التامة وشبة المستحيل أن يحب أحد عدوه أو يحب العالم كما ظهر في العهد الجديد في المسيح يسوع: لأَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ إِذْ كُنَّا بَعْدُ ضُعَفَاءَ مَاتَ فِي الْوَقْتِ الْمُعَيَّنِ لأَجْلِ الْفُجَّارِ، فَإِنَّهُ بِالْجَهْدِ يَمُوتُ أَحَدٌ لأَجْلِ بَارٍّ. رُبَّمَا لأَجْلِ الصَّالِحِ يَجْسُرُ أَحَدٌ أَيْضاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ، وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً وَنَحْنُ مُتَبَرِّرُونَ الآنَ بِدَمِهِ نَخْلُصُ بِهِ مِنَ الْغَضَبِ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ أَعْدَاءٌ قَدْ صُولِحْنَا مَعَ اللهِ بِمَوْتِ ابْنِهِ فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً وَنَحْنُ مُصَالَحُونَ نَخْلُصُ بِحَيَاتِهِ، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فَقَطْ بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضاً بِاللَّهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي نِلْنَا بِهِ الآنَ الْمُصَالَحَةَ (رومية 5: 6 – 11)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]طبعاً لو عدنا لشعب إسرائيل سنجدهم يفتخرون بأنهم أعظم وأسمى من باقي الشعوب ويعتبرون الأمم أقل من مستواهم، لأنهم أبناء إبراهيم، ونحن جميعاً نعرف كلام الرب في الإنجيل لليهود عن أن افتخارهم مزيف لأنهم لم يحيوا مثل إبراهيم ولذلك فهم ليسوا أبناء إبراهيم.[/FONT]

==========
    [FONT=&quot]فالمسيح الرب أظهر لنا المحبة الحقيقية وغرسها فينا بالخليقة الجديدة، فالمحبة لم يقدمها كلاماً وحديث عميق يُشبع الفكر الإنساني، ولا قدمها على مستوى الإنسانية الرفيع، لكنه جسدها أولاً في حياته وهو في الجسد وشخصها في الصليب وأبرزها في القيامة وثبتها بالصعود والجلوس بجسم بشريتنا في السماوات عينها، فأصبح كل واحد يؤمن به يجد المحبة تنسكب في قلبه بالروح القدس حسب التدبير، فيحيا بها تلقائياً وببساطة قلب لذلك مكتوب عن المؤمنين: وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كَانُوا مَعاً وَكَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُشْتَرَكاً، وَالأَمْلاَكُ وَالْمُقْتَنَيَاتُ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَهَا وَيَقْسِمُونَهَا بَيْنَ الْجَمِيعِ كَمَا يَكُونُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ احْتِيَاجٌ، وَكَانُوا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ يُواظِبُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ. وَإِذْ هُمْ يَكْسِرُونَ الْخُبْزَ فِي الْبُيُوتِ كَانُوا يَتَنَاوَلُونَ الطَّعَامَ بِابْتِهَاجٍ وَبَسَاطَةِ قَلْبٍ مُسَبِّحِينَ اللهَ وَلَهُمْ نِعْمَةٌ لَدَى جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ (أعمال 2: 44 – 47)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]أيها الأحباء انتبهوا للوصية الجديدة القائمة على العهد*​​   [FONT=&quot]فهي ليست للإنسان الطبيعي الذي يُمارس حياته اليومية بحسب إنسانيته الساقطة تحت سلطان الجسد، بل هي فقط للإنسان الذي يحيا ويعيش في الروح، الذي أخذ سلطان التبني في المسيح، لأن كل من يعتمد في المسيح يلبس المسيح، يموت معهُ ويحيا خليقة جديدة لله الآب في المسيح، لا تفرض عليه فرائض خارجية بقيود الجسد، وبالتالي الوصايا التي بحسب الجسد لم تعد تناسب مكانته السماوية، فملكوت الله داخله وهو أُقيم مع المسيح وصعد معهُ وجلس معهُ، وخدمته في السماوات عينها بالقداسة وطهارة قلب تنقى ويتنقى بكلام المسيح الذي يكلمنا بكلام الحياة في قلوبنا، وهذه الخدمة السماوية هي خدمة المحبة الكاملة حسب طبيعتها، لأنها منسكبة بالروح القدس، لذلك من المستحيل والحال هكذا يُعطي الإنسان فرصة للجسد، إلا لو صار مهمل وأطفأ الروح القدس، فمن الطبيعي يعود للجسد وتتسلط عليه الظلمة لأن النور انطفأ فيه، وبالتالي سيرجع لعهد عتق وشاخ، يبحث عن كل ما يخص وصايا الجسد التي في العهد الأول، بكونه سقط من النعمة التي ترفع الإنسان للقداسة التي بدونها لا يُعاين أحد الرب، وكل من يسقط من النعمة يعود ويرتد للناموس الأول وأعماله، وبذلك يقع تحت لعنة، ويدخل في الموت، وهذا هو سرّ مشكلة المرشدين الذين دائماً يوجهون الناس لأعمال الجسد من جهة حرام وحلال وينفع ولا ينفع، وماذا تأكل وماذا تشرب، ماذا تلبس وماذا تسمع.. الخ.[/FONT]

==========
   [FONT=&quot]مع أن هذه كلها لم تُشبع البشرية بل أظهرت مرضها الداخلي وانحلالها وثبتت الموت فيها وأظهرته، والإنسان اليوم يحتاج أن تنغرس فيه الحياة الجديدة بملء قوتها حسب التدبير الخلاصي، وينال تلك النعمة المُخلِّصة، الشافية والمشبعة والمفرحة للقلب، فيحيا حُرّ المسيح غير مقيد بضعفه، وليس عنده قائد يؤرقه وينغص ضميره ويجلده كل يوم ويعيره بنقصه، بل يحتاج لمن يقوده بهدوء وسلام عميق لطريق البرّ ويرشده للحق المُحرر، وهذا هو عمل الروح القدس الذي يقود النفس بهدوء نحو الآب فيالمسيح يسوع، مطهراً ومقدساً الداخل ناضحاً على الخارج حياة التطهير والقداسة.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]+ ملخص ما فات*​
 *[FONT=&quot]العهد – بنود العهد – بركة العهد
==================
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العهد الأول*[FONT=&quot] عهد الحرف المناسب لحالة الإنسان الذي كان يعيش في الجسد [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وقد أُعطي على حجر مكتوب ومحفور عليه الكلمات العشر كبنود، ولم يستطع أن يعالج مشكلة الإنسان داخلياً لأنه يُملي نفسه من الخارج، وعلى الإنسان أن يجتهد ويعيشه بأعمال الجسد التي لم يثبت فيها أحد، بسبب قصور الإنسان، مثل الطفل الذي يُوجه بالعلامات الإرشادية وعلامة تقوده لعلامة حتى يصل لحالة النضوج ويدخل في الكمال، وهي حالة جديدة أخرى فيها خروج عن الحالة الطفولية الأولى التي كان يحياها في الجسد، والتي لا يحتاج فيها للعلامات الإرشادية لأنها بطلت بسبب نضوجه بعدما كان قاصراً، لأن العيب والقصور ليس في العلامات نفسها بل في طفولة الإنسان ونقصه.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]العهد الثاني*[FONT=&quot] عهد الروح المناسب لحالة الإنسان الجديدة في المسيح يسوع[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وقد أُعطي مكتوباً ومحفوراً في القلب والفكر المستنير بالروح، فانتقل الإنسان من عهد الطفولة والاسترشاد بالعلامات، لعهد أفضل وأعظم تثبت على مواعيد أفضل فيها الإنسان يعبد بحرية الروح وليس بعتق الحرف، ولم يعد يسجد لله بحسب الجسد بل بحسب الروح.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبما أن الإنسان دخل في عهد جديد قائم لا على دم حيوانات بل دم ابن الله رافع خطية العالم، أخذ الوصية التي تتناسب مع العهد الروحاني وهي وصية المحبة، التي تناسب الوضع الطبيعي للإنسان في المسيح يسوع، لأن صار هناك إمكانية أن يحب الإنسان كالله، لأن صار لكل واحد تاب وآمن بالمسيح واعتمد على اسمه، طبع جديد آخر، طبع سماوي، طبع إلهي، لأن كل الذي اعتمد في المسيح قد لبس المسيح، فأنا وانت لبسنا طبيعة المسيح الرب فصارت محبتنا من محبته، وذلك لأني صرت حامل طبعه فأحببت مثله، أحببت العالم كله وأحببت كل مولود منه، فالوصية الواحدة في عهد الروح هي حبوا.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]من أجل ذلك حينما تكلم الرسول مع أهل كورنثوس، تكلم وهو مندهش ومتألم من أجل ما حدث بينهم من خصومات أدت لانشقاقات لا تنتهي، فكيف يحدث خصومات بين أُناس آمنوا بالمسيح وانتقلوا من عهد الحرف والحياة في الجسد لعهد الروح والحياة الجديدة في المسيح بالروح؟ إلا إذا كانوا يحيون في الجسد وسقطوا من النعمة.[/FONT]

==========
   [FONT=&quot]وَلَكِنَّنِي أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِاسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا جَمِيعُكُمْ قَوْلاً وَاحِداً وَلاَ يَكُونَ بَيْنَكُمُ انْشِقَاقَاتٌ بَلْ كُونُوا كَامِلِينَ فِي فِكْرٍ وَاحِدٍ وَرَأْيٍ وَاحِدٍ، لأَنِّي أُخْبِرْتُ عَنْكُمْ يَا إِخْوَتِي مِنْ أَهْلِ خُلُوِي أَنَّ بَيْنَكُمْ خُصُومَاتٍ، فَأَنَا أَعْنِي هَذَا: أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ يَقُولُ: "أَنَا لِبُولُسَ وَأَنَا لأَبُلُّوسَ وَأَنَا لِصَفَا وَأَنَا لِلْمَسِيحِ[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هَلِ آنْقَسَمَ آلْمَسِيحُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ بُولُسَ صُلِبَ لأَجْلِكُمْ أَمْ بِاسْمِ بُولُسَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ؟؛ الرُّوحَ يَفْحَصُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أَعْمَاقَ اللهِ، لأَنْ مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ؟ هَكَذَا أَيْضاً أُمُورُ اللهِ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ، وَنَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْخُذْ رُوحَ الْعَالَمِ بَلِ الرُّوحَ الَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ لِنَعْرِفَ الأَشْيَاءَ الْمَوْهُوبَةَ لَنَا مِنَ اللهِ، الَّتِي نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا أَيْضاً لاَ بِأَقْوَالٍ تُعَلِّمُهَا حِكْمَةٌ إِنْسَانِيَّةٌ بَلْ بِمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ قَارِنِينَ الرُّوحِيَّاتِ بِالرُّوحِيَّاتِ، وَلَكِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدَهُ جَهَالَةٌ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ رُوحِيّاً، وَأَمَّا الرُّوحِيُّ فَيَحْكُمُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ لاَ يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ، لأَنَّهُ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ فَيُعَلِّمَهُ؟ وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَلَنَا فِكْرُ الْمَسِيحِ.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَأَنَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ لَمْ أَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ أُكَلِّمَكُمْ كَرُوحِيِّينَ بَلْ كَجَسَدِيِّينَ كَأَطْفَالٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، سَقَيْتُكُمْ لَبَناً لاَ طَعَاماً لأَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا بَعْدُ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ بَلِ الآنَ أَيْضاً لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ بَعْدُ جَسَدِيُّونَ. فَإِنَّهُ إِذْ فِيكُمْ حَسَدٌ وَخِصَامٌ وَانْشِقَاقٌ أَلَسْتُمْ جَسَدِيِّينَ وَتَسْلُكُونَ بِحَسَبِ الْبَشَرِ؟، لأَنَّهُ مَتَى قَالَ وَاحِدٌ: ((أَنَا لِبُولُسَ)) وَآخَرُ: ((أَنَا لأَبُلُّوسَ)) أَفَلَسْتُمْ جَسَدِيِّينَ؟[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَضَعَ أَسَاساً آخَرَ غَيْرَ الَّذِي وُضِعَ الَّذِي هُوَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ؟ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُفْسِدُ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ فَسَيُفْسِدُهُ اللهُ لأَنَّ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ مُقَدَّسٌ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ هُوَ، لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ بَيْنَكُمْ فِي هَذَا الدَّهْرِ فَلْيَصِرْ جَاهِلاً لِكَيْ يَصِيرَ حَكِيماً[FONT=&quot]![/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأَنَّ حِكْمَةَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ هِيَ جَهَالَةٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: "الآخِذُ الْحُكَمَاءَ بِمَكْرِهِمْ"، وَأَيْضاً: "الرَّبُّ يَعْلَمُ أَفْكَارَ الْحُكَمَاءِ أَنَّهَا بَاطِلَةٌ "إِذاً لاَ يَفْتَخِرَنَّ أَحَدٌ بِالنَّاسِ فَإِنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لَكُمْ: أَبُولُسُ أَمْ أَبُلُّوسُ أَمْ صَفَا أَمِ الْعَالَمُ أَمِ الْحَيَاةُ أَمِ الْمَوْتُ أَمِ الأَشْيَاءُ الْحَاضِرَةُ أَمِ آلْمُسْتَقْبِلَةُ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كُلُّ شَيْءٍ لَكُمْ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلِلْمَسِيحِ وَالْمَسِيحُ لِلَّهِ (1كورنثوس 1: 10 – 13؛ 2: 10 – 16، 3: 1 – 4، 11؛ 16 – 23)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2020)

*3 – المسمى الثالث (يوم الشكر **εύχαρίστειν**)*​ [FONT=&quot]على مستوى العهد القديم في طقس الصلوات كان يُرفع الشكر لله بتذكار دائم، وهو تذكار الخلاص، فالشكر الدائم كان على انقاذهم من عبودية مصر وانتقالهم للبرية ورعاية الله لهم وإعطائهم المن والسلوى من السماء، والدخول للأرض الموعود بها ليصيروا أمة مقدسة مملكة كهنة لله الحي، والشكر كان أيضاً يرتفع في الصلوات والتسابيح من أجل الأرض وكل ما فيها من خيرات، لأن البركة التي كانت ملازمة للعهد كان الشعب يشعر بتواجدها في يومه الطبيعي حسب الحياة بالجسد في العالم الحاضر.​

[FONT=&quot]==========​
 *[FONT=&quot]أما في العهد الجديد نجد مكتوب:*[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز *وبارك* ([FONT=&quot]εύλογία[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي. وأخذ الكأس *وشكر* وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 26: 26 – 28)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وملكي صادق ملك شاليم أخرج خبزاً وخمراً وكان كاهناً لله العلي (تكوين 14: 18)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ، الْحَقَّ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ مُوسَى أَعْطَاكُمُ الْخُبْزَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بَلْ أَبِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الْخُبْزَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؛ فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ»؛ هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لِكَيْ *يَأْكُلَ* مِنْهُ الإِنْسَانُ *وَلاَ يَمُوتَ*؛ أَنَا هُوَ *الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ* الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ *يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ*. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ [FONT=&quot]جَسَدِي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الَّذِي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أَبْذِلُهُ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ؛ هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. لَيْسَ كَمَا أَكَلَ آبَاؤُكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَمَاتُوا. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ» (يوحنا 6: 32؛ 41؛ 50؛ 51؛ 58)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](أ)*[FONT=&quot] كلمة إفخارستيا تعني باليونانية بشكل عام "*الشكر*" والمسرة: ورمم مذبح الرب وذبح عليه ذبائح سلامة وشكر ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]תּוֹדָה[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وأمر يهوذا أن يعبدوا الرب إله إسرائيل (2اخبار 33: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+*[FONT=&quot] "ولكن لأجل شكر ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]εύχαριστίαν[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) (مسرة) الكثيرين، نتحمل بسرور هذا العناء الكبير" (2مكابيين 2: 27) "لا تتشاور مع إنسان حاقد في كيفية الشكر ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]εύχαριστίας[/FONT][FONT=&quot])" (ابن سيراخ 37: 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً الكلمة تعني الشكر الذي يُلازمه المسرة، والفعل الأساسي الذي قدمه المسيح الرب للآب في يوم تأسيسه لهذا السرّ ليلة خميس العهد هو الشكر: "وشكر فكسر، وقال: ((خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم. أصنعوا هذا لذكري))" (1كورنثوس 11: 24)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]"وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز، وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال: ((خذوا كلوا، هذا هو جسدي))، وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً: ((أشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا))" (متى 26: 26 – 28)، وأيضاً لأن هذا السرّ المقدس هو أعظم تعبير عن الشكر تقدمه الكنيسة لله الآب باسم المسيح الرب، لأنه ميزنا وأعطانا الخبز الحي من السماء لنحيا به كطعام روحاني ينمينا ويقوينا ويسندنا.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](ب)*[FONT=&quot] تعود الأصول الأولى لفعل الشكر في الكنيسة إلى التقليد اليهودي في طقس (بركة المائدة – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Beraka Hamazon[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وهي صلاة شكر لله من أجل هبة الخلق، والأرض وثمارها، حيث ينتقل رب العائلة إلى ذكر تاريخ الخلاص، فيذكر العهد مع الآباء، والخروج من مصر أرض العبودية والعبور لأرض الحرية عن طريق السير في البرية في معية الله وحضوره معهم وسيره أمامهم.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما الحدث الرئيسي الذي من أجله يُقدم الكاهن في العهد الجديد الشكر لله *[FONT=&quot]بحسب التدبير هو: تجسد الابن الوحيد وموته وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الآب لتكميل خلاصنا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبدياً (عبرانيين 9: 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً، استخدمت الكلمة بنوع خاص *في حالة شكر الله على خلقه العالم بشكل حسن حسب تدبير الخالق وحُسن تدبيره الصالح، أي شكر الله بلسان الخليقة من أجل خلقه العالم، وفيض بركاته ومواهبه وعطاياه للإنسان بشكل عام كمحبة منه، لأن بسبب المحبة خلق كل شيء حسن وجيد لأجل الإنسان.*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](جـ)*[FONT=&quot] وأول ذكر لهذا الاسم ((إفخارستيا)) جاء في الديداخي (تعاليم الرسل): [فيما يختص بالإفخارستيا، اشكروا هكذا.. لا يأكل أحد أو يشرب من إفخارستيتكم غير المعتمدين باسم الرب] وورد الاسم كذلك في رسائل القديس أغناطيوس الشهيد، وعند القديس يوستينوس الشهيد. (أنظر معجم المصطلحات الكنسية لراهب من الكنيسة القبطية صفحة 109)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](د)*[FONT=&quot] كلمة إفخارستيا تتعلّق بعمل الليتورجيا ومنها الفعل (إفخارستين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]εύχαρίστειν[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) ومشتقاته: فالفعل (إفخارستين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]εύχαρίστειν[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) استخدمه المسيح عندما أمسك بيده الكأس المملوء خمراً ممزوجاً بماء (وهي إشارة بليغة لجنبه المطعون بالحربة الذي خرج منه دمٍ وماء) ثم تناول كأساً وشكر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]εύχαριστήσας[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لوقا 22: 17؛ 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكلمة شكر هنا لا تُفيد مجرد شكرّ عادي، بل أنه فعل الشكر الطقسي، أي أدى وقدم الشكر من أجل الخليقة وبركة الله لها، والبركة الخاصة بهذا الموقف؛ لأن كلمة إفخارستيا استُخدمت بمعنى: "تقدمة شكر"، أي شكر معبر عنه بتقدمة سواء كان بالتسبيح أو الصلوات أو الذبائح، ولذلك نجد أن كلمة إفخارستيا استُخدمت كصلاة بشكل خاص [لشكر الله على خلقة العالم]، فكل صلاة يُقدم فيها الشكر لله على الخليقة تُسمى إفخارستيا، ولذلك نجد عند القديس إيرينيئوس أنه يعتبر أن الأهداف الأساسية لسرّ الإفخارستيا هو شكر الله بلسان الخليقة من أجل خلقة العالم وبركاته للإنسان سواء المادية أو الروحية وبالطبع الحالة الأسمى التي صارت للإنسان في المسيح يسوع. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](هـ)*[FONT=&quot] *الإفخارستيا بالمعيار اللاهوتي هي محور حركة الحياة في الكنيسة* وهي النبع الدائم التي تنسكب منه هذه الحياة على كل عضو حي في الكنيسة بالتوبة والإيمان العامل بالمحبة، فالإفخارستيا ليست سراً مهماً فقط أو رأس الأسرار في الكنيسة، بل هو السرّ الذي ينبع منه كل ما هو مهم في الكنيسة، أي أنه هو المركز وأساس حياة المسيحي الذي تنطلق منه كل الصلوات وتترابط مع بعضها البعض، حتى على مستوى الفرح والمخدع الخاص، لأن العبادة ليست جزئية، ولا حتى جزء من كل، وبالتالي ليست منقسمة إلى ما هو مهم فأهم أو الأهم، أو ما هو فردي وما هو جماعي أو جمهوري، لأن في واقعية الكنيسة هي كل لا يتجزأ، فرأسها المسيح وهي جسده، ولا يُمكن أن يجتمع جُزئياً، فحينما يجتمع اثنين أو ثلاثة أو واحد في مخدعه، أو وسط جمهور الكنيسة، فهو سراً يجتمع بأعضاء الجسد الواحد.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]يا إخوتي أن كل واحد فينا عضو في جسد، أي جسم الكنيسة، أي غصن في كرمة متصلة مع بعضها البعض، وأي أدنى انفصال يعرض الغصن للخطر، لأنه سينعزل عن الكرمة الحقيقية ويبقى وحدهُ ومصيره للجفاف والموت.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فكل من يولد من الماء والروح، لا يولد لنفسه، بل لأنه يولد في الكنيسة فأنه يُضم إلى الجسد الواحد عينه، كما أن كل من يموت بالجسد لا يموت لنفسه طالما هو عضو حي في الكنيسة جسد المسيح الرب، بل ينتقل إلى الفردوس على رجاء مجيء الرب الذي سيُغير شكل جسد تواضعنا على صورة مجده، لأننا نقتات على خبز الحياة في الكنيسة وبه سيُقيمنا في اليوم الأخير.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]انتبهوا يا إخوتي الأحباء، واعرفوا وضعكم الجديد في كنيسة الله الحي، فكل من يتوب ويعود إلى الكنيسة ينعش الجسد كله ويقويه، وكل من يسهر على حياته الشخصية، ويُصلي في مخدعه، فهو يكمل عمل الجماعة في الكنيسة ويكون لها بمثابة الجمرة المشتعلة التي تزيدها نور وقوة، لأن كل جمرة تجتمع مع الأُخرى تُزيد النور توهج وإشراق.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]أرجوكم افتحوا اذهانكم وانتبهوا:*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](1)        [FONT=&quot]حينما تُمارس العبادة عن جهالة وعدم فهم واضح تتحول لعبادة مُستهترة، وبالطبع – على هذا المستوى – تُصبح العبادة بكل أنواعها ميتة، وتُظهر الكنيسة أمام الناس والعالم بمستوى ضعيف وباهت للغاية، لأنها ستظهر وتتصور في الأذهان أنها لا تزيد عن حجم هذه الطقوس الشكلية التي تُمارس باستهتار وتململ أحياناً بكونها غير مفهومه لا عند قائلها ولا سامعها من ناحية الإدراك وبالتالي انعدام الخبرة الروحية، لأن كل مظهرية شكلية تطعن صاحبها بأوجاع كثيرة ولا تقربه من الله على وجه الإطلاق، بل سيظل يُضارب الهواء: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرب من السماء أشرف على بني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البشر لينظر هل من فاهم طالب الله (مزمور 14: 2) – صلوا بفهم[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot](2)        [FONT=&quot]أي إنسان في الكنيسة حينما يكتفي بتأدية العبادة وممارسة الأسرار مهما ما كان عن حب ونشاط وبذل وتلذذ دون ان يحاول أن يفهم ما يقوله ويُقال لهُ وما يُمارسه وما يُمارسونه أمامه من طقوس، فسيبقى أداة ركود وتحجر في الكنيسة، لأن كل فرد في الكنيسة لابد أن يكون صورة لحياة الكنيسة بكونه واسطة من وسائط بشارتها الحية، لأن كل واحد فينا ينبغي أن يكون إنجيل مقروء من جميع الناس، فكل واحد على مستواه الشخصي يتشكل على صورة المسيح من خلال الكنيسة، لأنه يأخذ القوة من السر العظيم المُسلَّم لها عبر الأجيال وهو جسد الرب ودمه، المركز الذي نلتف جميعنا حوله، لذلك ينبغي أن نعبد الله ونُصلي بفهم: إنسان في كرامة ولا يفهم يُشبه البهائم التي تُباد (مزمور 49: 20)؛ آباؤنا في مصر لم يفهموا عجائبك، لم يذكروا كثرة مراحمك، فتمردوا عند البحر، عند بحر سوف (مزمور 106: 7) فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك (أمثال 2: 11)؛ طوبى للإنسان الذي يجد الحكمة وللرجل الذي ينال الفهم (أمثال 3: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](و) **[FONT=&quot]الإفخارستيا التعبير السري عن الفداء[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، فالخليقة كلها تتبارك في ذبيحة الإفخارستيا والعالم كله يتقدس والإنسان يتذوق عمق قوة الخلاص المتسع، لذلك تتحتم أن تضم الإفخارستيا في صلواتها (الأواشي) كل الأقطار وكل أجناس الخليقة من كل ما ينبت على الأرض من نبات وكل ما يطير في الهواء ويدب على الأرض وأيضاً كل فئات الناس حتى الولاة والحكام والملوك ورؤساء العالم، فالخليقة كلها والعالم كله مرفوع بالصلوات والبخور في الحضرة الإلهية أمام المذبح والذبيح القائم من الأموات الجالس عن يمين الآب: وهو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً (1يوحنا 2: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبهذا المستوى الفائق نُدرك الآن شركتنا الحقيقية المتسعة، إذ أن كافة أرواح القديسين والملائكة تشترك في الصلاة في هذا السر قائلين باحتفال مهيب ((قدوس، قدوس، قدوس..)) لأن الجميع داخل في صميم أبعاد الإفخارستيا[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]+ إِذْ عَرَّفَنَا بِسِرِّ مَشِيئَتِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّتِهِ الَّتِي قَصَدَهَا فِي نَفْسِهِ، لِتَدْبِيرِ مِلْءِ الأَزْمِنَةِ، لِيَجْمَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فِي ذَاكَ. الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً نِلْنَا نَصِيباً، مُعَيَّنِينَ سَابِقاً حَسَبَ قَصْدِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ رَأْيِ مَشِيئَتِهِ [FONT=&quot](أفسس 1: 9 – 11)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](ز)*[FONT=&quot]* الإفخارستيا ليست نوعاً من ((ذبح ثانٍ))* لأن ذبيحة الصليب ذبيحة واحده كاملة غير متعددة أو متكررة، ولا تُستحضر ولا تُصنع بيد بشر ولا تتم بحسب مشيئة إنسان، لأنه ليس من حق أحد أن يمنحها أو يمنعها، فالإفخارستيا هي اشتراك في ذبيحة الصليب الواحدة الوحيدة (أي في ذبيحة المصلوب القائم من بين الأموات والجالس عن يمين الآب) في مكان ما وزمان ما كلما أقمنا قداساً في أي تاريخ أو عصر أو وقت، فهو السرّ الذي يفوق الزمان إذ هو سرّ المسيح الحاضر الذي أعطاه لنا عطاء يفوق كل منطق، وهو مستمر في الزمان وجميع الأجيال (بلا استثناء) لأنه مُعطى بالبركة بنطق فمه الخاص [خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي] (مرقس 14: 22)، ولذلك فأن الإفخارستيا ستظل سرّ غير قابل للفحص ويفوق كل الزمان ولكنه معلن في القلب بالإيمان بالروح القدس، ويُمارس في سر الشركة مع الكنيسة، منظورة وغير منظورة.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot] (ملخص ما فات)*​
 *[FONT=&quot]كمال الشكر في المسيح الذي فيه كل البركة في ملء كمالها السماوي*​​ [FONT=&quot]فَأَطْلُبُ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ انْ تُقَامَ طِلْبَاتٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَابْتِهَالاَتٌ وَتَشَكُّرَاتٌ [FONT=&quot]εὐχαριστίας  [/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ (1تيموثاوس 2: 1)، فنحن نتقدم بذبيحة ربنا يسوع الحي لله الآب بصلوات البركة رافعين لهُ – بأيادي طاهرة – الشكر: رنموا للرب باركوا اسمه بشروا من يوم إلى يوم بخلاصه (هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به – يوحنا 1)؛ ادخلوا أبوابه بحمد، دياره بالتسبيح، احمدوه باركوا اسمه (مزمور 96:2؛ 100: 4)، فنخرج من حضرته مُحملين بالبركة كقوة نافعه صالحة لنقدمها للجميع: فالآن سبحوا بكل قلوبكم وأفواهكم وباركوا اسم الرب (سيراخ 39: 41)، لذلك في هذا الحال من جهة خبرة تذوق بركة الرب التي اغتنينا بها وحلاوة الشكر نُقدم البركة وليس اللعنة، لأن اللعنة اقتُلعت في الصليب بتقدمة ذبيحة المسيح ولم يعد لكلمة [ملعونة الأرض بسببك] أي وجود، بل صارت مباركة بسبب سفك دم حمل الله الوحيد لذلك قال الرب بفمه لنا أولاً: وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ (متى 5: 44)، وأيضاً قدم لنا الرسل التعليم حسب بشارة العهد الجديد قائلين: باركوا على الذين يضطهدونكم باركوا ولا تلعنوا؛ غير مجازين عن شر بشر أو عن شتيمة بشتيمة، بل بالعكس مباركين، عالمين انكم لهذا دُعيتم لكي ترثوا بركة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]εὐλογίαν[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 12: 14؛ 1بطرس 3: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2020)

*4 – المسمى الرابع (يوم التذكار الحاضر أصنعوا هذا لذكري **άνάμνησις**)*
 *[FONT=&quot]أصنعوا هذا لذكري **[FONT=&quot]άνάμνησις*​​
 *[FONT=&quot]Άνάμνησις**[FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anamnesis[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لنا أن نعرف أن الكلمة اليونانية *[FONT=&quot]άνάμνησις[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] تفيد معنى يصعب أن يوجد في لغة أخرى، إذ أن المفردات اللغوية لهذه اللغات لا تُعطي المعنى الحقيقي الدقيق لما تعنيه الكلمة اليونانية التي ذُكرت في الأناجيل، ففي اللغة الإنجليزية على سبيل المثال هناك كلمات مثل: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Memorial[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تذكار أو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]remembrance[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تذكار أو ذكرى، وهي تُفيد بالنسبة لنا مفهوماً (حسب المنطق العقلي) أنه أمر يدل على أنه وقع في الماضي ولم يبقى منه سوى ذكريات متعلقة بذاكرة الإنسان أو بذاكرة التاريخ، بمعنى مباشر أنه أحداث ماضية قد انتهت ولم تعد سوى مجرد ذكريات مُمكن استعادتها في ذكرها أو ممارستها كعادة الأسر التي تتذكر الماضي حينما يلتفون حول العشاء أو في أي ميعاد للاحتفال بذكرى معينة عندهم، وطبعاً نفس المعنى في اللغة العربية موجود من ناحية تذكر أحداث قديمة قد وقعت في الماضي وانتهت.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وطبعاً لشيوع هذا المعنى تُرجمت الكلمة اليونانية بكلمة (ذكرى) وأصبحت تأخذ نفس المفهوم للكلمة الإنجليزية، بل وامتد المعنى ليشمل المفاهيم الموجودة في جميع اللغات المعروفة، ولكن الكلمة اليونانية في الكتاب المقدس (*[FONT=&quot]άνάμνησις[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) فهي على عكس هذا المعنى تماماً، إذ تعني "مُعايشة حدثٍ ما أمام الله كان قد وقع في الماضي، ولكن ما زال فعله وأثره ممتداً في الزمان الحاضر كما هو بنفس قوته وفعله وبكل اتساعه" وكأنه تم الآن، ولذلك فأن هذا التذكار مرتبط بنوال البركة.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]ولنلخص معنى هذه الكلمة كما قصدها الله في هذه النقاط السريعة:*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](أ)*[FONT=&quot] هذه الكلمة ليست بالمعنى الدارج المشهور للجميع، مجرد ذكرى لماضي وانتهى، ولكنها في الترجمة الأصلية تُستخدم في الأعمال التي تخص الله وحده، وتُعَّبر عن حدوث "صلة شخصية" على وجه خاص بين الإنسان والله من ناحية الشركة.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](ب)*[FONT=&quot] ومعناها على وجه الخصوص – كما قصد الرب منها – *استعلان وظهور عمل الرب إلى أن يُستعلَّن الرب نفسه في اليوم الأخير* (المجيء الثاني)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](جـ)*[FONT=&quot] أصنعوا هذا ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]τούτο ποιέιτε[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ليست من الكلمات العادية التي تدخل ضمن الحديث العادي أو التعبير الشخصي، لكنها اصطلاح طقسي ليتورجي وذلك بحسب ورودها واستخدامها في الطقس القديم:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1- وتصنع [FONT=&quot]κάι ποιήσεις[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لهرون وبنية هكذا بحسب كل ما أمرتك (خروج 29: 35)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2- هكذا تصنع [FONT=&quot]ποιήσεις[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للثور الواحد (عدد 15: 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبالطبع هناك آيات كثيرة جداً خاصة بالطقس الذبائحي فيها نفس اللفظة على أساس استمرار الصنع نفسه؛ ومن هنا يتبين بوضوح شديد أن كلمة {*أصنعوا هذا*} هي اصطلاح مستخدم في الطقس للتعبير عن (تكرار الطقس) وعن (قانونيته)، والتكرار هنا ليس بالمعنى المتكرر بمفهوم الاستقلالية أو الإعادة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وطبعا كما قلنا في معنى الإفخارستيا إن ذبيحة المسيح واحده وقدمت مره واحده إنما في القداس نستمد نفس القوة من نفس ذات الذبيحة الواحدة الغير منقسمة أو المتغيرة كما سبق وشرحناها في الجزء السابق.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](د)*[FONT=&quot] لقد أصبح مفهوم [أصنعوا هذا لذكري] في الكتاب المقدس وعند آباء الكنيسة منذ القرن الأول، هوَّ أن يُقيموا هذا الطقس السري من الوليمة المسيانيه الذي يختص بالجسد المبذول والدم المسفوك للرب، حتى بواسطة هذه الذبيحة أمام الله يكون لنا هذا واسطة (لذكر) المسيح الرب لدى الآب كل حين بكونه كفارة وشفيع، إذ بهذا (الذكر) يكون لنا دالة وقبول أمام الله وصفح عن الآثام وغفران الخطايا بشكل دائم حاضر ممتد للأبدية، وهذا اعتماداً على كلام الرسول: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَمِنْ ثَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ أَيْضاً إِلَى التَّمَامِ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ بِهِ إِلَى اللهِ، إِذْ هُوَ حَيٌّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ لِيَشْفَعَ فِيهِمْ (عبرانيين 7: 25)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، فنحن نتقدم لله ببر الذبيحة الحية الحاضرة في كل حين.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](هـ)*[FONT=&quot] *عموماً نجد أن الإفخارستيا هي أنامنسيس (*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]άνάμνησις[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) لعمل المسيح الخلاصي الحاضر الآن بكل مجده معنا في معنى قدسي سري [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]sacramental[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لا يزال مستمراً وعاملاً في كل الأجيال لأنه فوق كل زمان، غير خاضع للزمن أو ممكن يبطل مع الزمان لأن عمل الله الخلاصي عمل حي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، لأن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو حي في كل حين ليشفع فيهم[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](و)*[FONT=&quot] نجد أن كلمة تذكار، لا تختص بتذكار العشاء الأخير الذي كان مع الرسل القديسين وحسب، وإنما تعني معنى شامل متسع للغاية، يشمل كل عمل المسيح إذ هو تذكار موته وقيامته معاً، ويعتبر التذكار الليتورجي (أي سرّ الإفخارستيا) هو بصخة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Pascha[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = فصح: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إِذاً نَقُّوا مِنْكُمُ الْخَمِيرَةَ الْعَتِيقَةَ لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا عَجِيناً جَدِيداً كَمَا أَنْتُمْ فَطِيرٌ. لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا (1كورنثوس 5: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والفصح لم ولن يكن مجرد تذكار لآلام ربنا يسوع المسيح ولا لقيامته فقط، بل للاثنين معاً في آنٍ واحد. أي تذكار حاضر: "المسيح الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضاً" الذي "وضع حياته ليأخذها أيضاً"، الذي "مات من أجل خطايانا، وأُقيم من أجل تبريرنا"[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وباختصار هو عيد الفداء الذي لنا، وعيد الفداء جديد لنا كل يوم أو بمعنى أدق نحن نحيا في التجديد، لأن ربنا يسوع مات مرة واحدة وقام، وهذا الفعل يسري لنا كقوة تمتد أثارها كل يوم وبنفس ذات القوة عينها لأنها حاضرة في الزمن وتعمل فيه بقوة، لأنه مضارع مستمر.*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*5 – المسمى الخامس الشَرِكَةَ **(κοινωνία)*
   [FONT=&quot][*[FONT=&quot]كَأْسُ*​[FONT=&quot] *الْبَرَكَةِ* ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]εὐλογία[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا أَلَيْسَتْ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هِيَ *شَرِكَةَ* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]κοινωνία[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَكْسِرُهُ أَلَيْسَ هُوَ *شَرِكَةَ* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]κοινωνία[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ (1كورنثوس 10: 16)][/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]هذه الكلمة نتيجة حتمية لكلمة التدبير وهي الأساس القائم عليه جوهر حياتنا المسيحية، لأنها هي ركيزة إيماننا الحي، وذلك بسبب أننا صرنا أبناء لله في المسيح، وهي تعتبر سرّ محبة الله التي دبرها في ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح لكي يوحدنا به، لنكون معهُ واحد، ومن هنا نفهم المعنى الحقيقي لوحدتنا مع الله: في ذلك اليوم (يوم حلول الروح القدس وسكناه) تعلمون إني أنا في أبي وأنتم في وأنا فيكم؛ وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ليكونوا واحداً كما اننا نحن واحد (يوحنا 14: 20؛ 17: 22)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولكي نعرف قوة أساس كلمة الشَرِكَةَ ([FONT=&quot]κοινωνία[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) لا بد من أن نشرح الأساس القائمة عليه، وهو التدبير [/FONT][FONT=&quot]οικονομια[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Economia[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهي كلمة عبرانية – يونانية، بمعنى سياسة الله وعمله وحكمته في كل أعمال الثالوث القدوس وبخاصة " التجسد الإلهي"؛ فالتدبير هو رسم إلهي مُعلن في الزمان وأساسه في الأزل. وهو تدبير ليس كتدبير البشر يتغير أو يتبدل، بل يتم كما هو حسب خطة الله الذي يشرف عليها بنفسه، والتدبير ليس نظري أو ينحصر في مجرد خطة، موضوعها مبهم وملامحها تنحصر في ذاتها، بل هو تدبير مُعطى لنا حسب النعمة، مصدره الثالوث القدوس، وليس أقنوم منفرد بذاته، لأن التدبير هنا تدبير الله الثالوث القدوس، والتدبير الإلهي تدبير فاعل عامل يوحَّد حسب الإعلان بالروح، وينزع الانقسام، لأنه شركة في الثالوث القدوس الواحد في الجوهر. وهو يُنظم حياة ومصير الخليقة الجديدة في المسيح، ويُعطي لها في الزمان الحاضر "العربون" [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولكن الذي يثبتنا معكم في المسيح وقد مسحنا هو الله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي ختمنا وأعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا؛ ولكن الذي صنعنا لهذا عينه هو الله الذي أعطانا أيضاً عربون الروح] (2كورنثوس 1: 22، 5: 5)، إلى أن يأتي الدهر الجديد الذي يتم فيه إعلان الفداء النهائي، فداء الجسد وتمجيده، هذا الدهر الذي لا تغرب فيه شمس الحياة بالموت، بل تُشرق بنور إلهي أزلي أبدي يَهَب الاستنارة من الآب بالابن في الروح القدس.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]إذن التدبير باختصار هو خطة الله للخلاص وفق مشيئته أي تدبيره الخاص وهذا المعنى يتصل بتاريخ الخلاص فهي تُعتبر السر المكتوم منذ الدهور في الله خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح (أفسس 3: 9)، أما الآن في ملئ الزمان فقد تحقق في المسيح يسوع [إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته، مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه لتدبير ملئ الأزمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات وما على الأرض في ذاك الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيباً مُعينين سابقاً حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته، لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح، الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المُقتنى لمدح مجده] (أفسس 1: 9 – 14)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ونجد أن الله منذ البداية في الكتاب المقدس أخذ يوضح تدبيره أي خطته المتعلقة بالخلاص وأعلنها بواسطة البشر الملهمين بالروح القدس، وليس عن طريق أي شخص آخر، فاختار أنبياء انتقاهم وقدسهم مهيأ أوانيهم ليحملوا إعلانه، إعلان الخلاص وتدبيره ويقودوا شعبه ويسلموهم النبوة والإعلان إلى يوم تتميمه، وايضاً في العهد الجديد اختار الرسل بدورهم ليحملوا بشارة الإنجيل وإعلان الخلاص وقوة تدبيره ليحيوا به ويقدموه للكنيسة لأجل البنيان بروح النبوة: هكذا فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله؛ لي أنا أصغر جميع القديسين أُعطيت هذه النعمة أن أبشر بين الأمم بغنى المسيح الذي لا يُستقصى. وأُنير الجميع فيما هو شركة السرّ المكتوم منذ الدهور في الله خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح (1كورنثوس 4: 1؛ أفسس 3: 8 – 9) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وذلك بالطبع لأن عمل وكيل سرائر الله متأصل في [FONT=&quot]οικονομια – oikonomia[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التدبير الإلهي المعلن له بالسرّ بالتذوق والاختبار في أعماق قلبه الممتلئ بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة وذهنه المنفتح بالروح على الله، وقد أُعطيت لوكيل سرائر الله فترة زمنية محددة ليقوم بالواجب المنوط به، على الرغم من أنه لا يعرف وقت نهايتها: فقال الرب فمن هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم الذي يُقيمه سيده على خدمه ليُعطيهم العلوفة في حينها، طوبى لذلك العبد الذي إذا جاء سيده يجده يفعل هكذا. بالحق أقول لكم أنه يُقيمه على جميع أمواله. ولكن أن قال ذلك العبد في قلبه سيدي يُبطئ قدومه فيبتدئ يضرب الغلمان والجواري ويأكل ويشرب ويسكر. يأتي سيد ذلك العبد في يوم لا ينتظره *وفي ساعة لا يعرفها* فيقطعه ويجعل نصيبه مع الخائنين (لوقا 12: 42 – 46)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالوقت المعطى لخدام وكلاء سرائر الله هو هبة استؤمن عليها ويجب ان يستخدمها لاستعلان خطة الله حسب ما أعطاه الله من موهبة، لأنها مسئولية لا ينبغي إهمالها بل ينبغي أن يهتم بها اهتمام بالغ بحرص شديد وينتبه لها بكل تدقيق جالساً عند قدمي الكتاب المقدس بالصلوات والأسهار والأصوام متعلماً من الله مستلماً التعليم من القديسين كما نالوه من الله لأن خطة الله لا تتفكك ولا تنقطع من جيل، بل هي ممتدة ويزداد إعلانها كلما تقدم بنا الزمان.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ لذلك يقول أستيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيُضيء لك المسيح. فانظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء. مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة. من أجل ذلك لا تكونوا أغبياء بل فاهمين ما هي مشيئة الرب. ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح. مكلمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب. شاكرين كل حين على كل شيء في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح لله والآب. خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله (أفسس 5: 14 – 21)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بالشكر[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مُصلين في ذلك لأجلنا نحن أيضاً ليفتح الرب لنا باباً للكلام لنتكلم بسرّ المسيح الذي من أجله أنا موثق أيضاً. كي أُظهره كما يجب أن أتكلم. أسلكوا بحكمة من جهة الذين هم من خارج مفتدين الوقت. ليكن كلامكم كل حين بنعمة مصلحاً بملح لتعلموا كيف يجب أن تجاوبوا كل واحد (كولوسي 4: 2 – 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً الكلمة (أي التدبير) تُشير إلى خطة الله للخلاص والتي يشرف عليها بنفسه ويقوم بتنفيذها بدقة حسب مسرة مشيئته، وهذه الخطة وضحت في الكتاب المقدس منذ سقوط آدم في الفردوس، فكان الهدف منها هو خلاص الإنسان من ورطة السقوط المؤلمة التي تذوقها وانحصر في دائرتها المميتة باختياره الحرّ: [اختطفت لي قضية الموت – أجرة الخطية هي موت][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكلمة التدبير في تحليل معناها اليوناني، استخدامها يُفيد معنى: [البناء الرعائي] وهي كلمة تخص الله كراعٍ يرعى شعبه بعناية فائقة ويحفظهم بشكل خاص، كما تظهر من خلال العهد القديم – كخبرة تذوقها الشعب في حياته اليومية – بأن يهوه راعي إسرائيل، ولها صداها الخاص في صلوات المزامير [الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء – مزمور 23: 1] ، وهذا هو الدور المسياني [دور المسيا الخاص] أي عمل ربنا يسوع المسيح كراعٍ يسعى في طلب الضال، ويحفظ الخراف [وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي – يوحنا 10: 28][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً نجد أن التدبير الإلهي بدأ في العهد القديم وأُظهر بالأنبياء ثم اكتمل بتفاصيله في العهد الجديد بظهور الابن الوحيد، حيث تجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح إلهنا الحي، وقد أُعلن هذا التدبير بالميلاد وحياة الله الكلمة في الجسد والصليب والقيامة والصعود وحلول الروح القدس على الكنيسة وعلى كل من ينضم لها بالمعمودية ومسحة الميرون.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فحسبما وُلِدَ المسيح وعاش تمارس الكنيسة حياتها وفقاً للتدبير: [فأما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراته وأنتِ صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا فمنكِ يخرج لي (مدبر) الذي يكون متسلطاً (ملك – صاحب القانون او السيادة المدبر – الملك الراعي) على إسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم؛ وأنت يا بيت لحم أرض يهوذا لستِ الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا. لأن منكِ يخرج [يخرج لي] مُدبرّ يرعى شعبي إسرائيل] (ميخا 5: 2؛ متى 2: 6)، وطبعاً تعبير متى الرسول أساسه سفر صموئيل النبي: [FONT=&quot][وجاء جميع أسباط إسرائيل إلى داود إلى حبرون وتكلموا قائلين: هوذا عظمك ولحمك نحن. ومنذ أمس وما قبله حين كان شاول ملكاً علينا قد كنت أنت تخرج وتدخل إسرائيل، وقد قال لك الرب *أنت ترعى شعبي إسرائيل وأنت تكون رئيساً على إسرائيل*. وجاء جميع شيوخ إسرائيل إلى الملك إلى حبرون فقطع الملك داود معهم عهداً في حبرون أمام الرب ومسحوا داود ملكاً على إسرائيل] (2 صموئيل 5: 1 – 3)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ومن هذا التدبير الفائق تأتي الشركة، فالكنيسة تعيش التدبير كحياة ممتدة من حياة المسيح في الجسد، لأنها جسد المسيح الحي الممتد في هذا الزمن[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ فالمسيح اعتمد، لذلك نحن نعتمد[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ المسيح دُهن أو مُسح بالروح القدس، لذلك نحن نُمسح يوضع اليد أو بالميرون[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ المسيح أعطى جسده ودمه لذلك يتضمن كل قداس في العالم كلمات تأسيس السرّ لأنها دعوة المسيح نفسه التي لا يُمكن أن تُستبدل بأي كلمات أخرى مهما كانت.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ المسيح مات ولذلك نشاركه الدفن والموت في المعمودية.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ المسيح قام ولذلك سوف نقوم في اليوم الأخير: فقال لها يسوع أنا هو (إيجو إيمي – أهيه أشير أهيه = [FONT=&quot]I am[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]believing[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حياً وآمن بي فلن ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]never[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) يموت إلى الأبد. أتؤمنين بهذا ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]believe this[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) (يوحنا 11: 25 و26)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويقول العالم القبطي زكريا ابن سباع (القرن 13): [إن درجات الكهنوت الثلاثة مؤسسة على حياة المسيح نفسه وهو في الجسد – أي بحسب التدبير – فهو قارئ (أغنسطس) لأنه قرأ في السفر في المجمع (يوحنا 4: 6)، وهو كذلك خادم أي شماس (ذياكون) لأنهُ خدم (لوقا 22: 27)، وكاهن (عبرانيين 7: 26 و27). فإن وُجِدَ أي شيء في الكنيسة غير مرتبط بما تم في المسيح [أي كالتدبير] نتأكد أنهُ وضع بشري لا لزوم له] (مع ملحوظة ـ\أنه لم ولن يوجد كهنوت كرتبة في الكنيسة تتساوى مع كهنوت المسيح الرب وعمله، بل كل الرتب الكنيسة تخدم كهنوت المسيح الرب)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]* هذه هي روح الكنيسة في تدبير الله في المسيح، إذ أن حياتها تدبير، وتدبيرها حياة معاشه في الأسرار والاجتماعات، وترفض وتقبل أي شيء فيها بحسب التدبير وليس بحسب آراء شخصية أو مفاهيم بشرية مهما كان معناها حلو أو عميق أو مدى صحتها، طالما أن جوهرها من خارج التدبير الإلهي، لذلك نحن نمارس الشركة بحسب التدبير وليس وفق هوانا الخاص.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً لو نظرنا لبدء حياة الإنسان وتاريخه وعدنا لسفر التكوين، سنجده أنه يسجل لنا مشكلة الإنسان التي حدثت بالسقوط، وهي حالة كسر الشركة مع الله، وتبعها تلقائياً فقدان الوحدة بين البشر وتفتتهم وانقسامهم الذي ما زال العالم كله تحت نير هذا الانقسام المُرّ إلى اليوم، وهذا ما نجد آثاره ايضاً في الكنيسة نفسها، إذ أنها تُعاني منه بصورة انقسامات كثيرة متعددة حدثت على مر تاريخها الطويل، وذلك بسبب البعد عن الشركة، لأن الانقسام يأتي من رفض الشركة مع الله أولاً وبالتالي مع كل آخر كنتيجة، ومع كل ذلك فالله كان يشهد على مر تاريخ الخلاص كله منذ تمهيده في العهد القديم إلى إعلانه في العهد الجديد بالشركة، حتى أنه تعامل مع الأمه اليهودية وقال عنها إسرائيل ابني البكر، إذ يخاطبهم كواحد، لأنه منذ البدء خلقنا من إنسان واحد لنفهم معنى الشركة في وحدة المحبة لا عقلاً إنما على مستوى الخبرة لأننا من رأس واحد، لكي ندخل في النهاية لرأس الخليقة الحقيقي الواحد الوحيد، الذي سُمي بالبكر الحقيقي من جهة أنه رأس الخليقة الجديدة وبدئها أي هو أساسها الحي: [FONT=&quot]كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شيء مما كان، لأن منه وبه وله كل الأشياء؛ الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي (يوحنا 1: 3؛ رومية 11: 36؛ عبرانيين 1: 3)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]فالمواظبة على الشركة هي أساس العبادة وقاعدتها[FONT=&quot]: [وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل وكسر الخبز والصلوات – أعمال 2: 42]؛ لذلك فأن كل من لا يشترك في العبادة (عن قصد) مع إخوته الذين يحيون حياة الشركة فهو خارج الجسد الواحد ولم يدخل بعد في سرّ الشركة كالتدبير المُعلن من الله في شخص المسيح ابن الله الحي: [إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه. لتدبير ملء الأزمنة *ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح* ما في السماوات وما على الارض في ذاك – أفسس 1: 9، 10] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وعلينا ألا نخلط بين هذه الكلمة وبين كلمات أخرى تدل على الشركة كما يعتقد البعض ويظن أن اللفظة اليوناني هنا تأتي بمعناها العام، ولكن القديس بولس الرسول يخصها ويربطها – على وجه قاطع – بعلاقة الإيمان بالمسيح الرب[FONT=&quot] على نحو شخصي للغاية: [شركة ابنه – شركة الروح القدس – مشاركة في الإنجيل، إنجيل الخلاص وبشارته – شركة إيمان – يمين الشركة].[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وهذا كله بالطبع سنجده في رسائل القديس بولس في أفسس وكورنثوس الأولى والثانية وغلاطية، وملامح الشركة موجودة في كل الرسائل، وليس للقديس بولس وحده بل هي سمة الكتاب المقدس كله، منذ العهد القديم بالسرّ والتدرج في المفهوم، وفي العهد الجديد بحياة الشركة الواضحة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ولو عدنا لصلاة الرب نفسه في جثسيماني سنجدها واضحة جداً حينما طلب أن نكون واحد، وهذا موجود صداه في رسالة القديس يوحنا الرسول الأولى، إذ تكلم عن شركة القديسين في النور:[FONT=&quot] فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا. الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ نُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً شَرِكَةٌ مَعَنَا. وَأَمَّا شَرِكَتُنَا نَحْنُ فَهِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. وَنَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ يَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً. وَهَذَا هُوَ الْخَبَرُ الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ مِنْهُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ: إِنَّ اللهَ نُورٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ الْبَتَّةَ. إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ؛ ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم إنك أرسلتني (1يوحنا 1: 2 – 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]إذن الشركة [FONT=&quot]هي علاقة بين الله والإنسان، علاقة شركة لها خطة – تدبير – وتقوم على أساس سرّ محبة على مستوى البذل من طرف لا يخون عهده ووعده أبداً، أي الله المحبة المطلقة، لأنها طبيعته، أي جوهره، وليست مجرد صفة، وهذا هو سرّ التجسد الإلهي، عموماً النتيجة الحتمية لسرّ التجسد الإلهي حسب التدبير[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حسب خطة الله – هو الحياة الأبدية، وهذا لا يتوقف على تغيير الناس، لأن الله لا يتراجع عن عهده أبداً، لأن الله ثابت في عمله ويكفينا أنه اشترك في بشريتنا واتخذ جسدنا، ليجعل كل ذي جسد يشترك معه ويكون معه واحداً، أي انه اتحد بنا اتحاد حقيقي غير قابل للانفصال بالتجسد لنصير معه واحداً باستمرار تناولنا جسده ودمه، وهذا السرّ في الشركة أبدي لن يتوقف فعله فينا أبداً شرط أن نؤمن ونتناول، ونطيع وصايا الله بالنعمة والتوبة المستمرة بلا توقف[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot](بالروح نقتني صورة الله وننمو إلى مشابهته، وبالروح كما يقول معلمنا بطرس – نصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، وهذه الشركة لا تعطينا ميراثاً جسدياً، بل تلك الرابطة الروحية في نعمة التبني – القديس إمبروسيوس على الروح القدس 8: 94، 95)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot][*[FONT=&quot]كَأْسُ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *الْبَرَكَةِ* ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]εὐλογία[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا أَلَيْسَتْ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هِيَ *شَرِكَةَ* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]κοινωνία[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَكْسِرُهُ أَلَيْسَ هُوَ *شَرِكَةَ* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]κοινωνία[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ (1كورنثوس 10: 16)][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*ثانياً: أحداث يوم خميس العهد بين التقليد اليهودي وإقامة وليمة العهد المسيانيه*
 *أولاً: الحدث الأساسي (في العهد القديم) القائم عليه عيد الفصح*​   [FONT=&quot]+ وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ: «هَذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ *رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ* ([FONT=&quot]רֹ֣אשׁ​[FONT=&quot] חֳדָשִׁ֑ים​[FONT=&quot]). هُوَ لَكُمْ *أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ* [والمقصود هو *شهر نيسان *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ניסן [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Nisan[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: (30 يوم) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وهو أول الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر السابع من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري مارس وأبريل، ويُسمى أيضاً* شهر أبيب *(خروج 13: 4، 23: 15، 16: 1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]].كَلِّمَا كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلَيْنِ:[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] فِي الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ هَذَا الشَّهْرِ يَأْخُذُونَ لَهُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَاةً بِحَسَبِ بُيُوتِ الآبَاءِ. شَاةً لِلْبَيْتِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَيْتُ صَغِيراً عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كُفْواً لِشَاةٍ يَأْخُذُ هُوَ وَجَارُهُ الْقَرِيبُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ بِحَسَبِ عَدَدِ النُّفُوسِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أَكْلِهِ تَحْسِبُونَ لِلشَّاةِ.تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَراً ابْنَ سَنَةٍ تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ. وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ تَحْتَ الْحِفْظِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هَذَا الشَّهْرِ (14 *[FONT=&quot]ניסן [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]نيسان). ثُمَّ يَذْبَحُهُ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ. [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَيَأْخُذُونَ مِنَ الدَّمِ وَيَجْعَلُونَهُ عَلَى الْقَائِمَتَيْنِ وَالْعَتَبَةِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي يَأْكُلُونَهُ فِيهَا. وَيَأْكُلُونَ اللَّحْمَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ مَشْوِيّاً بِالنَّارِ مَعَ فَطِيرٍ. عَلَى أَعْشَابٍ مُرَّةٍ يَأْكُلُونَهُ. لاَ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ نَيْئاً أَوْ طَبِيخاً مَطْبُوخاً بِالْمَاءِ، بَلْ مَشْوِيّاً بِالنَّارِ. رَأْسَهُ مَعَ أَكَارِعِهِ وَجَوْفِهِ. وَلاَ تُبْقُوا مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ. وَالْبَاقِي مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ تُحْرِقُونَهُ بِالنَّارِ. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَهَكَذَا تَأْكُلُونَهُ: أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مَشْدُودَةٌ وَأَحْذِيَتُكُمْ فِي أَرْجُلِكُمْ وَعِصِيُّكُمْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ. وَتَأْكُلُونَهُ بِعَجَلَةٍ. هُوَ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ (يهوه) ([FONT=&quot]פֶּ֥סַח [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ה֖וּא[/FONT][FONT=&quot] לַיהוָֽה[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) (فصح = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]פֶּ֥סַח[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Pesach [/FONT][FONT=&quot] = بسخة أو بصخة). فَإِنِّي أَجْتَازُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ وَأَضْرِبُ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ. وَأَصْنَعُ أَحْكَاماً بِكُلِّ آلِهَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ. [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَيَكُونُ لَكُمُ الدَّمُ عَلاَمَةً عَلَى الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ فِيهَا، فَأَرَى الدَّمَ وَأَعْبُرُ عَنْكُمْ فَلاَ يَكُونُ عَلَيْكُمْ ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْهَلاَكِ حِينَ أَضْرِبُ أَرْضَ مِصْرَ. وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ هَذَا الْيَوْمُ تَذْكَاراً فَتُعَيِّدُونَهُ عِيداً لِلرَّبِّ. فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ تُعَيِّدُونَهُ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]«سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيراً. الْيَوْمَ الأَوَّلَ تَعْزِلُونَ الْخَمِيرَ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ خَمِيراً مِنَ الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. لاَ يُعْمَلُ فِيهِمَا عَمَلٌ مَا إِلاَّ مَا تَأْكُلُهُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ فَذَلِكَ وَحْدَهُ يُعْمَلُ مِنْكُمْ.وَتَحْفَظُونَ الْفَطِيرَ لأَنِّي فِي هَذَا الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ أَخْرَجْتُ أَجْنَادَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فَتَحْفَظُونَ هَذَا الْيَوْمَ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً. فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ مَسَاءً تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيراً إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ مَسَاءً. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ لاَ يُوجَدْ خَمِيرٌ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ. فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ مُخْتَمِراً تُقْطَعُ ([FONT=&quot]וְנִכְרְתָ֞ה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – تُعزل، تُفصل تماماً) تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْغَرِيبُ مَعَ مَوْلُودِ الأَرْضِ. لاَ تَأْكُلُوا شَيْئاً مُخْتَمِراً. فِي جَمِيعِ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيراً [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]מַצָּה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ماتْساه - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]unleavened[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فطير[/FONT][FONT=&quot]]». (خروج 12: 1 – 20)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]معنى كلمة (فصح **[FONT=&quot]פֶּ֥סַח[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Pesach[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = بسخة أو بصخة) [/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]يلزمنا أن نعرف أن ليس لهذه الكلمة أية علاقة بأي كلمة عبرية أُخرى، فهي منفردة بذاتها وهي لها معنى خاص مرتبط بكلام المسيح الرب نفسه حينما بكى على أورشليم في لوقا 13: 34، في تعبيره (كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها)، فمعنى الكلمة = يُبسط جناحيه من فوق للحماية والرعاية بشكل خاص جداً.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً فأن الكلمة ([FONT=&quot]פֶּ֥סַח[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فصح) تدلّ على التحرير والانطلاق بحريّة والعبور من أرض الشقاء إلى أرض الراحة، أرض الحريّة والرخاء، أو الخلاص من العبوديّة. والخلاص هو السبب الحقيقي للفصح. وهذا العبور قد دام على مراحل حوالي أربعين سنة والإنسان ينتظر راجياً الخلاص ومجيء المُخلِّص الحقيقي ليُعطي كمال الراحة، راحة أبدية فيها حرية حقيقية ونور أبدي ورخاء لا يزول.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وقد أصبح معنى هذا العبور هو كل ما يصنعه الله لخير الإنسان الأبدي، ومفهوم العبور الحقيقي حسب إعلان الإنجيل هو الخروج من الظلمة للنور، ومن الموت للحياة، وهذا كله يُعتبر دلالة على ولادة جديدة، أي خليقة جديدة، خليقة تحيا بالتجديد المستمر، لذلك الهدف من التجسد والموت والقيامة هو الخلق الجديد والتجديد المستمر: إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ. الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً؛ لأَنَّهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لَيْسَ الْخِتَانُ يَنْفَعُ شَيْئاً وَلاَ الْغُرْلَةُ، بَلِ الْخَلِيقَةُ الْجَدِيدَةُ؛ اذْ خَلَعْتُمُ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ مَعَ اعْمَالِهِ، وَلَبِسْتُمُ الْجَدِيدَ الَّذِي يَتَجَدَّدُ لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ حَسَبَ صُورَةِ. (2 كورنثوس 5: 17؛ غلاطية 6: 15؛ كولوسي 3: 9، 10)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً: عشاء العيد*​​   [FONT=&quot]تعرف عشية العيد باسم "ليل هسيدر" ([FONT=&quot]לֵיל הַסֵּדֶר [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي ليلة المنهاج) وفيه يجتمع أبناء العائلة والأقرباء للعشاء الاحتفالي المرافقة بصلوات والطقوس خاصة، وتعرض تفاصيل منهاج الصلوات والطقوس في الكتاب التقليدي الذي يُدعى التلمود [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]תלמוד[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] أو الميشناه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]במשנה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وهو عبارة عن 6 مجلدات، والمجلد الثاني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Moed[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]סדר[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] מועד[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (سِدِر مُوعيد) وهو عبارة عن 12 باب وهو يحتوي على كل ما يختص بالأعياد وصلواتها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والمزامير[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخاصة بها مع تعليمات عن الوقت الملائم لقراءة كل منها وطريقة أداء الطقوس المرافقة بالقراءة[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] و*[FONT=&quot]الباب الثالث [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]من المجلد الثاني ([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]סדר [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]מועד[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) يختص بعيد الفصح: "بسخيم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]פְּסָחִים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" أي "الفصح" (خروج 12، لاويين 23: 5 – 8، عدد 28: 16 – 25، تثنية 16: 10). و"الفصح الثاني" (عدد 9: 10 – 14)، وفيه كل ما يتعلق بطقس الفصح والصلوات المختصة به.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً: أحداث الفصح بالتفصيل*​​   [FONT=&quot]في هذا اليوم أمر الرب يسوع أثنين من تلاميذه أن يذهبا ويُعدا الفصح ليأكل معهم: وجاء يوم الفطير الذي كان ينبغي أن يُذبح فيه الفصح؛ وفي أول أيام الفطير (باليونانية [FONT=&quot]ἀζύμων  [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ونطقها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]azymōn[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وبالعبري [/FONT][FONT=&quot]מַצָּה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ماتْساه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]unleavened[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) تقدم التلاميذ إلى يسوع قائلين له: أين تُريد أن نعد لك لتأكل الفصح [أنظر لوقا 22: 7؛ متى 26: 17؛ مرقس14: 12 – 16][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبعد الظهر توجَّه إلى المكان الذي أعدَّ التلاميذ فيه الفصح في بيت القديس مرقس الإنجيلي والرسول [كما يذكر التقليد المتفق مع الإنجيل تمام الاتفاق] وهو ابن أخت القديس برنابا الرسول، وذلك كان في أورشليم. وكان الفصح اليهودي يستمر إلى سبعة أيام، حيث يذبحون خروف الفصح في الرابع عشر من نيسان بين العشاءين، أي بين العصر والغروب [خروج 12: 6]: ويكون عندكم تحت الحفظ إلى اليوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر ثم يذبحه كل جمهور جماعة اسرائيل في العشية [FONT=&quot]הָעַרְבָּֽיִם[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (القصد هنا الشفق، ويلزمنا أن نعرف الفرق بين الغسق والشفق: فالغسق حُمْرَة في الأفق حَيْث بداية غروب الشمس وتَستَمر إِلَى الْعِشَاء؛ ولذلك فأن الغسق هو أول أو بداية ظُلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الليل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بعد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الغروب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مباشرة، لكن أول الليل أو ظلام الليل هو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الشفق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بعد الغسق مباشرة، وبذلك تُسمى بداية ظلمة الليل بالغسق)، [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]בַּחֹ֣דֶשׁ הָרִאשֹׁ֗ון בְּאַרְבָּעָ֥ה עָשָׂ֛ר לַחֹ֖דֶשׁ בֵּ֣ין הָעַרְבָּ֑יִם פֶּ֖סַח לַיהוָֽה׃[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]On the fourteenth [day] of the first month at twilight [is] the LORD's Passover[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]في الشهر الأول في الرابع عشر من الشهر (نيسان) بين العشاءين فصح [FONT=&quot]פֶּ֖סַח[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للرب. (لاويين 23: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ومتى ابتدأ مساء الخامس عشر من نيسان، كان يُدعى هذا اليوم: [اليوم الأول من الفطير]، وتنتهي أيام الفطير في الحادي والعشرين منه: فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ فِي الرَّابِع عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ بَيْنَ الْعِشَاءَيْنِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ؛ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هَذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدُ الْفَطِيرِ [FONT=&quot]חַ֥ג[/FONT][FONT=&quot] הַמַּצּ֖וֹת[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لِلرَّبِّ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيراً. [لاويين 23: 5، 6][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وعلينا أن نعرف أن أول أعياد إسرائيل هما عيد الفصح والفطير، وهما مرتبطان معاً ارتباطاً وثيقاً، لأنهما تذكار الخلاص والحرية والراحة من بعد تعب ومشقة في أرض التغرب والمزلة.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكان لا يجوز لجميع الشعب – بمقتضى الناموس – أن يأكلوا شيئاً في هذه المدة سوى الفطير: «سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيراً. الْيَوْمَ الأَوَّلَ تَعْزِلُونَ الْخَمِيرَ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ خَمِيراً مِنَ الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. لاَ يُعْمَلُ فِيهِمَا عَمَلٌ مَا إِلاَّ مَا تَأْكُلُهُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ فَذَلِكَ وَحْدَهُ يُعْمَلُ مِنْكُمْ. وَتَحْفَظُونَ الْفَطِيرَ لأَنِّي فِي هَذَا الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ أَخْرَجْتُ أَجْنَادَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فَتَحْفَظُونَ هَذَا الْيَوْمَ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً. فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ مَسَاءً تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيراً إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ مَسَاءً. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ لاَ يُوجَدْ خَمِيرٌ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ. فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ مُخْتَمِراً تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْغَرِيبُ مَعَ مَوْلُودِ الأَرْضِ. لاَ تَأْكُلُوا شَيْئاً مُخْتَمِراً. فِي جَمِيعِ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيراً» [خروج 12: 15 – 20] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولذلك سُميَّ *بعيد الفطير **[FONT=&quot]חַ֥ג[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] הַמַּצּ֖וֹת[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]والفطير هو الخبز الذي يُخبز بدون خمير، ولفظة الخمير تأتي في العبرية [[FONT=&quot]חָמֵ֖ץ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]khaw-mates'[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] وتعني [مُرّ أو لاذع أو حامض]، وبحسب الرابيون القدامى كما ورد في التلمود في باب مطول عن مفهوم الخميرة في الأسفار المقدسة، ذُكر أن الخميرة ترمز للخطية الخارجة من القلب ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Talmud, Berachot 17a[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، ويقول أحد علماء اليهود في العصر الحديث عن التأثير السريع للخميرة في عجين الخبز: [إن مسيرة التخمير التي تنتشر بسرعة في العجين هي نافذة المفعول وسرية، ولكن نتائجها واضحة للعيان، وهي الفساد، وهكذا صدر الحكم الإلهي بالموت لآدم عندما أخطأ. فالخميرة رمز للخطية][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالخطية هي التي تجعل حياة الإنسان مُرة ولاذعة، كما أن الخميرة تجعل العجين ينتفخ، وتكون الزيادة في الحجم وليس الوزن، وهكذا غرور الخطية تجعل الإنسان ينتفخ ويُفكر في ذاته أنه أكثر بكثير مما هو في الواقع، ومن شرّ الخطية أنها إذا دخلت للقلب أو في مكان تتفشى مثل قطعة الخميرة الصغيرة التي تُخمر العجين كله، لذلك الخطية خاطئة جداً وأقل تعامل معها خطير لأنها تفعل فعل الانتشار والتوغل مثل الخميرة: [بَلْ عِظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، مَا دَامَ الْوَقْتُ يُدْعَى الْيَوْمَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُقَسَّى أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ *بِغُرُورِ الْخَطِيَّةِ* – عبرانيين 3: 13][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك فأن أقل استهانة بالخطية تطعن الإنسان بالأوجاع التي لا تنتهي ويقول الرسول: [ألستم تعلمون أن خميرة صغيرة تُخمِّر العجين كله. إذاً نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة لكي تكونوا عجيناً جديداً كما أنتم فطير. لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا. إذاً لنُعيد ليس بخميرة عتيقة ولا بخمير الشرّ والخبث بل بفطير الإخلاص والحق – 1كورنثوس 5: 6 – 8] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وكلمة فطير بالعبرية *[FONT=&quot]أتت في سفر الخروج كالتالي: وَيَأْكُلُونَ اللَّحْمَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ مَشْوِيّاً بِالنَّارِ مَعَ *فَطِيرٍ *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]וּמַצּ֔וֹת[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]. عَلَى أَعْشَابٍ مُرَّةٍ يَأْكُلُونَهُ (خروج 12: 8)، فالفطير [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]מַצּוֹת [/FONT][FONT=&quot]maṣ·ṣō·wṯ,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وأصلها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]מַצָּה [/FONT][FONT=&quot]mats -tsaw'[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] وهذه الكلمة تعني حرفياً [حلواً – بلا فساد – غير نتن]. إذاً خبز الفطير يُمثل حلاوة وكمال السيرة بدون خطية. كما أن الأمر بأكل الفطير يؤكد على حياة الطهارة والقداسة في قمة كمالها للمسيا الإله الكلمة المتجسد، والذي جاء ليُكمل كل برّ ويضع حياته كحمل الله رافع خطية العالم ومتمم الذبيحة في كمالها الذي كان سابقاً رمزاً له ولتتميم عمله الكامل لأجل خلاص العالم كله منذ آدم لآخر إنسان:لأَنْ لَيْسَ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ غَيْرُ قَادِرٍ أَنْ يَرْثِيَ لِضَعَفَاتِنَا، بَلْ مُجَرَّبٌ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِثْلُنَا، بِلاَ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]χωρὶς [/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]part from, separately from; without[/FONT][FONT=&quot] خَطِيَّةٍ؛ مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟ (عبرانيين 4: 15؛ يوحنا 8: 46)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً نجد أنه كان يلزم حفظ الاحتفال بعيد الفصح في جميع الأجيال كفريضة دائمة لا يُمكن أن تنقطع أبداً: [ويكون لكم هذا اليوم تذكاراً ([FONT=&quot]לְזִכָּר֔וֹן[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]zikkaron[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – بارز وحاضر: جدير بأن يُذكر؛ محفوظاً لا يُنْسَى أبداً، إحياء ذكرى، علامة لا تُنسى، بمعنى أنه حي حاضر مستمر وممتد في مفعوله) فتعيدونه عيداً للرب. في أجيالكم تعيدونه؛ فتحفظون ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]וּשְׁמַרְתֶּ֖ם[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) هذا الأمر فريضة ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]לְחָק[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – شريعة، قانون، مرسوم، قرار رسمي) لك ولأولادك؛ فتحفظ ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]וְשָׁמַרְתָּ֛[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) هذه الفريضة في وقتها من سنة إلى سنة – خروج 12: 14، 24؛ 13: 10][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وهنا يلزمنا التركيز على كلمتين لما فيهما من معنى هام للغاية: *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](1)*[FONT=&quot] الكلمة العبرية فتحفظون ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]וּשְׁמַרְתֶּ֖ם[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) أساسها الفعل [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]שָׁמַר [/FONT][FONT=&quot]shamar[/FONT][FONT=&quot]]، وتعني: [حراسة وحماية، بمعنى يُلاحظ بانتباه أو يسهر على].[/FONT][/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot](2)*[FONT=&quot] مفهوم التذكار ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]לְזִכָּר֔וֹן[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]zikkaron[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بالنسبة للعبرانيين الأوائل كان لديهم أكثر من كونه مجرد تذكُرّ حدث يُمثل مرحلة من مراحل التاريخ وانتهى فعله بانتهاء عمله وخروجهم من التعب والمشقة للراحة ومن العبودية للحرية، بل لقد استخدموا التذكار لاستحضار القلب والذهن إلى حدث هام جداً وحقيقي موثق وموثوق به، وكل شخص يهودي يعتبر نفسه – شخصياً – واحداً من الذين خلَّصهم الله من العبودية في القديم، لأنه يعتبر خلاص الله ممتد منذ لحظة عمله إلى اليوم الذي يعيش فيه يهودي في كل جيل جديد. وهو أيضاً يوجه نظره نحو المستقبل إذ انه متيقن مما سوف يعمله الله في المستقبل لأجل خلاصه وحياته في المسيا الآتي.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]عموماً باختصار *[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]نجد أن الله قد وضع نظاماً محدداً لهذا الاحتفال السنوي بالفداء وتتمثل بنوده في الآتي:[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]1 – *[FONT=&quot]كل الأجيال شعب إسرائيل تحفظ وتُقيم الفصح سنوياً: كُلُّ جَمَاعَةِ ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]כָּל[/FONT][FONT=&quot]עֲדַ֥ת[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = لا يستثنى أحد) إِسْرَائِيلَ يَصْنَعُونَهُ. [خروج 12: 47][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]2 – *[FONT=&quot]لا يُسمح لأي غريب خارج العهد أي غير مُختتن أن يأكل من ذبيحة الفصح: وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ: هَذِهِ فَرِيضَةُ الْفِصْحِ: كُلُّ ابْنِ غَرِيبٍ لاَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ. وَلَكِنْ كُلُّ عَبْدٍ مُبْتَاعٍ بِفِضَّةٍ تَخْتِنُهُ ثُمَّ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ، النَّزِيلُ وَالأَجِيرُ لاَ يَأْكُلاَنِ مِنْهُ. [خروج 12: 43 – 45]، فالختان علامة العهد مع الله، فبدون عهد لا يحق أن يأكل أحد من ذبيحة الفصح، ذبيحة الخلاص وفداء الشعب.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]3 – *[FONT=&quot]يؤكل الفصح بداخل البيوت، وهو شاة ابن سنة لكل بيت: فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ يُؤْكَلُ، لاَ تُخْرِجْ (نهي واجب طاعته بعناية فائقة) مِنَ اللَّحْمِ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ إِلَى خَارِجٍ. [خروج 12: 46] [/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]4 – *[FONT=&quot]ينبغي أن تؤكل ذبيحة الفصح بالكامل في ليلة واحدة، ولا يبقى منها شيئاً للصباح: وَلاَ تُبْقُوا ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]וְלֹא[/FONT][FONT=&quot] תוֹתִ֥ירוּ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لا تبقوا بقايا أو لا تبقوا شيئاً على وجه الإطلاق) مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ، بَلْ تُحْرِقُونَ كُلَّ مَا تَبَقَّى مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ بِالنَّارِ. [خروج 12: 10][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]5 – *[FONT=&quot]ينبغي أن يعزلوا الخميرة من بيوتهم لمدة سبعة أيام: سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ فَطِيراً وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ عِيدٌ لِلرَّبِّ. فَطِيرٌ يُؤْكَلُ السَّبْعَةَ الأَيَّامِ وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ مُخْتَمِرٌ وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ خَمِيرٌ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِكَ. [خروج 13: 5 – 7][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]6 – *[FONT=&quot]ينبغي أن يذبحوا خروف الفصح في عدم وجود خميرة: لاَ تَذْبَحْ عَلَى خَمِيرٍ دَمَ ذَبِيحَتِي. وَلاَ تَبِتْ إِلَى الْغَدِ ذَبِيحَةُ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ. [خروج 34: 25][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]7 – *[FONT=&quot]لا يكسروا عظمة من عظام ذبيحة الفصح: وَعَظْماً لاَ تَكْسِرُوا ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]לֹ֥א [/FONT][FONT=&quot]תִשְׁבְּרוּ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – وهنا نفي مؤكد ومثبت بمعنى لا يحق لكم أن تفعلوا هذا أبداً بمعنى التحذير الشديد بانتباه) مِنْهُ. [خروج 12: 46][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]8 – *[FONT=&quot]ينبغي أن يذبحوا خروف الفصح – فقط – في المكان الذي يُحدده الرب لهم: لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَذْبَحَ الفِصْحَ فِي أَحَدِ أَبْوَابِكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. بَل فِي المَكَانِ الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِيُحِل اسْمَهُ فِيهِ. هُنَاكَ تَذْبَحُ الفِصْحَ مَسَاءً نَحْوَ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ فِي مِيعَادِ خُرُوجِكَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. [تثنية 16: 5 – 6][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]9 – *[FONT=&quot]ينبغي على كل ذكور جماعة بني إسرائيل أن يظهروا أمام الرب في وقت الفصح: ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ فِي السَّنَةِ يَظْهَرُ جَمِيعُ ذُكُورِكَ أَمَامَ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ. [خروج 23: 17 / 34: 23][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*ثانياً: الشكل العام لترتيب الفصح بتركيز واختصار*​   [FONT=&quot]أولاً يلزمنا أن نعرف أن الفريسيون كانوا في أيام الرب يسوع هم حُراس التقليد الشفوي لحكماء بني إسرائيل القُدامى، والذي يعتبرونه مساوٍ للتوراة أي الشريعة المكتوبة، ويعتقد اليهود الأرثوذكس إلى يومنا هذا أن الله نفسه أعطى هذه الشريعة الشفهية لموسى، وانتقلت من جيل لجيل شفهياً واستمرت بالحفظ والاستذكار وتسليمها من جيل لجيل. والذين فسروا التوراة وشرحوها عرفوا باسم [الرابيين] والتي تعني [مُعلمين]، وقد جمعوا وصنفوا كل المعتقدات الدينية في كتاب واحد أُطلق عليه [المشنا – [FONT=&quot]Mishna​[FONT=&quot] במשנה​[FONT=&quot]، وهي العقيدة غير المكتوبة وتفسيرها (والكلمة مأخوذة من الفعل "شناه" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]shanah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] שנה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بمعنى يُكرر أو يتعلم أو يُعلم)] والمشناه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]במשנה [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تُعطي كافة أوجه الحياة الدينية وتُقدم صورة للعادات والتقاليد والأوامر والشرائع على مر العصور حتى زمن وجود الرب يسوع.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبخصوص الفصح تقتبس المشناه أقوال رابي غمالائيل [FONT=&quot]Rabbi Gamaliel[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التي يقول فيها: [كل من لا يذكر هذه الأشياء الثلاثة التي سنذكرها، في عيد الفصح، يعتبر نفسه إنه لم يُتمم ما ألزمته به الشريعة، وهي: [/FONT][/FONT]
 * [FONT=&quot]ذبيحة الفصح، لأن القدوس عبر على بيوت آباءنا في مصر وفداهم من موت الأبكار [/FONT]
 * [FONT=&quot]الفطير، لأن الرب حرر آباءنا من ارض العبودية: مصر[/FONT]
 * [FONT=&quot]الأعشاب المُرّة، لأن المصريين مرروا حياة آباءنا في مصر] [FONT=&quot]Pesahim10: 5[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*1 – **الشكل العام لترتيب الفصح وتنظيمه*​   [FONT=&quot]من جهة شكل الجلوس حول المائدة: كان المحتفلون يجلسون متكئين حول المائدة وليس في وضع الجلوس العادي مثلنا اليوم، وهذا انحدر من بابل منذ السبي، ومن عادات بابل أن الأشخاص الأحرار يتكئون على وسائد مُريحة حول المائدة، أما العبيد فيقفون بانتباه شديد لخدمة أسيادهم الذين يأكلون. 
​

[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]وعند جلوس أفراد العائلة حول مائدة الفصح، يُخصص مكان ويُرتب بعناية شديدة لرئيس المائدة، حيث اقتضت العادة أن رب العائلة هو الذي يجلس على رأس مائدة العشاء الاحتفالية. والشخص الأصغر يجلس في الجهة اليُمنى ليقوم بدور خاص في نهاية الطقس التقليدي [FONT=&quot]seder[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، أما على يسار رب العائلة فيجلس الضيف بكل إجلال واحترام وأحياناً يُترك هذا المكان فارغاً ويُسمى [كُرسي إيليا] حيث يعتقدون أن إيليا النبي سيأتي فجأة ويأكل معهم الفصح، كما كانوا يتوقعون من النبوات أن إيليا سيأتي كما نرى في إنجيل يوحنا حينما سألوا القديس يوحنا المعمدان: أإيليا أنت![/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*2 – الجماعة التي ستأكل الفصح*​   [FONT=&quot]كان اليهود يقسمون أنفسهم في أكل خروف الفصح إلى جماعات، بحيث لا تقل الجماعة عن عشرة أفراد ولا تزيد عن عشرين شخصاً، وإن لم يبلغ سكان البيت الواحد عشرة أشخاص، اشترك بيتان في خروف واحد، وكانت كل جماعة تُنيب عنها واحداً ليحضر الخروف إلى دار الهيكل، ويُساعد أيضاً اللاويين على ذبحه، ثم يُنقل ما يُذبح إلى البيت الذي يقصدون أن يأكلوه فيه حسب الشريعة [خروج 12: 4 – 14]، وطبعاً يلزمنا أن نعرف أن اللاويين قاموا ببيع الخرفان في الهيكل لكي ينالوا نصيباً في ثمنه لأنهم يبيعونه أغلى ثمناً من خارج الهيكل، وكانوا يرفضون أي خروف يحضره أحد من خارج الهيكل وعند فحصه يختلقوا له عيوباً ليمنعوا ذبحه لأنهم القائمين على فحص الخروف لسلامة تقديمه حسب الشريعة، لذلك اغتاظوا جداً من الرب حينما طرد الباعة وقلب موائد الصيارفة وقال بيت أبي جعلتموه مغارة لصوص.​
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]عموماً قد قام الرسولان بطرس ويوحنا بذلك الأمر في الهيكل في هذه المرة بالنيابة عن مُخلصنا وباقي التلاميذ، وأعدَّا الفطير والخمر والأعشاب المُرّة وكل ما هو ضروري لإعداد الفصح. فلما أعدا كل شيء، جاء يسوع وتلاميذه إلى المكان الذي أخفاه الرب عن يهوذا، حتى يُتمم ما جاء لأجله، لأن يهوذا لهذه الساعة لم يكن يعلم أين يصنع الرب الفصح لذلك لم يستطع أن يبلغ عن مكانه – حسب اتفاقه مع اليهود – إلا بعدما ذهب وحضر الفصح مع التلاميذ كما سوف نرى، ثم خرج مسرعاً.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*3 – طقس الاحتفال والغسل*​   [FONT=&quot]الاحتفال بالطبع كان يشمل طقس غسل الأيدي وبعض الصلوات في وضع الجلوس. ويشرب المحتفلون أربعة كؤوس من الخمر، والتقليد الشفوي من المشناه يأمر بأن حتى الأشخاص الفقراء ينبغي عليهم أن يشربوا هذه الكؤوس الأربعة، حتى ولو وصل الأمر به إلى بيع نفسه أو الاستدانة (وطبعاً هذا ما قصده المسيح بتوبيخهم لأنهم أبطلوا وصية الله بتقليد الناس ورفضوا أن يعولوا الفقير بل وضعوا عليه أثقال عثرة الحمل) وينبغي أن يكون خمر الفصح من النبيذ الأحمر، ويُخلط بقليل من الماء، كما أن المشناه تأمر بأن يكون النبيذ دافئاً، ومن ثمَّ يجب تسخين الماء قليلاً قبل خلطه بالخمر حتى يُذكَرَهم بدم الخروف الذي ذُبح للتو، فيكون دمه دافئاً.​
 *[FONT=&quot]ما يوضع بجوار الخروف على المائدة*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لابد بجوار الخروف المشوي بكاملة بدون كسر عظماً منه، توضع أعشاب مُرة وثلاثة شرائح من الخبز غير المختمر، يُسمى بالعبرية [FONT=&quot]Charoseth[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وفي هذا الخليط كانوا يغمسون الأعشاب المُرة وخبز الفطير معاً. ولا يأكلون طبق التحلية بعد أكل خروف الفصح بل قبله، حيث أنه غير مسموح إطلاقاً بأكل أي شيء آخر بعد أكل خروف الفصح.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*4 – بدء الاحتفال بالفصح *​   [FONT=&quot]بعد أن يتم كل الأعداد السابق للفصح تبدأ ربة البيت تُعلن عن بدء احتفال الفصح، بإنارة شمعتي الفصح، فتُغطي عينيها بيدها وتتلو صلوات البركة على الشمعتين، شاكره الله من أجل هذه المناسبة الخاصة قائلة: [مبارك أنت أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك المسكونة، الذي قدستنا بوصاياك. وباسمك نُشعل أنوار الاحتفال] ​
   [FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك يتلو رئيس المتكأ (رب العائلة) صلاة التقديس بالعبرية [[FONT=&quot]קידוש​[FONT=&quot]قيدوش] على الكأس الاستفتاحية وهي الكأس الأولى من الخمر قائلاً: [مبارك أنت أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك المسكونة، يا من اخترتنا من بين الشعوب لنُقدم لك هذه الخدمة، مبارك أنت أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك الدهور، يا من وهبتنا الحياة، يا من حفظتنا وأتيت بنا إلى هذه المناسبة] ثم يقول: [فليكن الرب مباركاً الذي أبدع ثمر الكرمة] ثم يرتشف منها قليلاً، ويُدار بها على جميع الجالسين فيرتشف كل منهم قليلاً منها كل واحد بدوره، وكان تُدعى كأس المرارة، وهي الكأس المذكورة في إنجيل القديس لوقا: [ثم تناول كأساً وشكر وقال خذوا هذه واقتسموها بينكم. لأني أقول لكم إني لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة حتى يأتي ملكوت الله] (لوقا 22: 17 – 18).[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ثم يأتي بعد ذلك طقس غسل الأيدي بواسطة رئيس المتكأ، وهذا الاغتسال كانوا يشيرون به إلى عبور أسلافهم البحر الأحمر.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وعند هذا الحد من الطقس – في عشاء الرب مع التلاميذ – قام الرب عن العشاء وفعل أمراً غريباً أمام التلاميذ بعيد عن الطقس اليهودي العادي: إذ خلع ثيابه كما يفعل العبيد، وأخذ منشفة وأتزر بها، ثم صب ماء في مغسل، وابتدأ يغسل لا الأيادي بل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متَّزراً بها. يغسل ويُجفف وسخ سيرتنا القديمة التي سلكنا فيها بمسالك غير مستقيمة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]طبعاً أمام هذا الحدث الجليل والرهيب باتضاع الخالق العظيم أمام المخلوق الضعيف يُذهل العقل وتُعقد الألسُن، فالخالق ينحني باتضاع أمام خليقته، وهذا حقاً لا يستوعبه عقل إطلاقاً أو يصدقه إنسان، فكيف الذي بيده مصير الخليقة ومن فيها والكل له يخضع أمام جلال مجد بهاؤه، ينحني ليغسل أقدام خليقته. فمن يستطيع أن يحتمل هذا؟ من منا يحتمل أن يجلس أمام عريس النفس ورب الخليقة كلها ليًعطيه قدمه المتسخة ليغسلها! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]حقاً كان العذر لبطرس كل العذر عندما قال ليسوع في خجل شديد وحيرة وصدمة من انحناءه أمامه ليغسل قدميه: [لن تغسل رجلي أبداً]، ولكن الرب أعلمه أن ما يصنعه معه سرّ لا يستطيع أن يفهمه الآن، ولكنه سيفهمه فيما بعد، وأن لم يغسله فلن يكون له نصيب معهُ في الملكوت، فمصيره في الملكوت مرتبط بغسل رجليه. إذن لم يكن الأمر مجرد غسل قدمين، بل شركة في ملكوت ابن الله وعمل تأهيلي لمن وُضعت عليه الضرورة للكرازة والتبشير. ولما عرف القديس بطرس ذلك قال عن عدم وعي: [يا سيد ليس رجليَّ فقط بل أيضاً يديَّ ورأسي]، فصحح له الرب فهمه الخاطئ قائلاً: [الذي قد اغتسل (بمعمودية الميلاد الجديد) ليس له حاجة إلا إلى غسل رجليه (أي تقويم سيرة حياته بالتوبة)] (يوحنا 13: 10)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولما أكمل الرب هذا الفعل السرائري العظيم، أخذ ثيابه ولبسها، وعاد واتكأ على المائدة وقال لهم: [أتفهمون ما قد صنعت بكم؟ فسكتوا] لأنهم بالتأكيد لم يكونوا يفهمون شيئاً في تلك الساعة سوى انهم كانوا مندهشين لأنه لا يوجد غسل أقدام في الطقس نفسه بل اليدين فقط، ولكنهم – بالطبع – فهموا فيما بعد. فقال لهم الرب: [أنتم تدعوني مُعلماً وسيداً وحسناً تقولون لأني أنا كذلك. فإن كنت وأنا السيد والمُعلم قد غسلت أرجلكم، فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض، لأني أعطيتكم مثالاً حتى كما صنعت أنا بكم، تصنعون أنتم أيضاً بعضكم ببعض. إن عملتم هذا فطوباكم إن عملتموه] (يوحنا 13: 13 – 17)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عزيزي القارئ للأسف الكثير منا إلى الآن لم نفهم بعد ماذا صنع بنا الرب، وكثير من الباحثين وعلماء الكتاب المقدس والبعض من فوق المنابر يشرح ويفسر بتدقيق ما صنعه الرب ببراعة تامة، لكن الكاتب والباحث والواعظ نفسه والسامعين أغلبهم غير قادرين على الصفح عن أخطاء إخوتهم مع أن الرب قال أن نغسل أقدام بعضنا البعض، فمن منا يقدر على هذا وهو إلى الآن يحمل ضغينة في قلبه ولا يقدر على احتمال أخيه، فكم يكون بغسل أقدامه! 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فهل يا ترى لم نستوعب وصية الله بعد ولا نقدر على أن نحيا بها أبداً: [هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم؛ بهذا أوصيكم حتى تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً؛ وهذه هي وصيته أن نؤمن باسم ابنه يسوع المسيح ونحب بعضنا بعضا كما أعطانا وصية؛ أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضاً لأن المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله؛ بهذا نعرف أننا نحب أولاد الله إذا أحببنا الله وحفظنا وصاياه؛ يا أولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق (يوحنا 15: 12؛ 17؛ 1يوحنا 3: 23؛ 4: 7؛ 5: 2؛ 3: 18)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولنصغي لكلام القديس بطرس الرسول الذي وعى جداً ما صنعه الرب معه فهو ينادينا عبر الدهور وعلى الأخص لنا نحن أبناء هذا الجيل الصعب قائلاً على مستوى كل واحد الشخصي: [طهروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الأخوية العديمة الرياء، فأحبوا بعضكم بعضاً من قلب طاهر بشدة] (1بطرس 1: 22)، ولنصغي للرب محب البشر الذي قال لنا: [من أراد أن يصير فيكم عظيما يكون لكم خادماً] (مرقس 10: 43)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*5 – ما بين العشاء الطقسي اليهودي وعشاء الرب*​   [FONT=&quot]نجد كما رأينا سابقاً بعد أن جلس جميع العائلة حول المائدة الفصحية وبدء الاحتفال ويتلو رئيس المتكأ (رب العائلة) صلاة التقديس وبعدها يُأخذ الكأس الأولى وبعدها يبدأ غسل الأيدي، ثم بعد الانتهاء من غسل الأيدي يُحضر أحد الخدم طبقاً كبيراً عليه الطعام ولا يأكل منه أحد بعد. ثُمَّ يُجرى الغمس الأول، حيث يغمس رئيس المتكأ الأعشاب [الخس] في الماء المُملح أو الخل، ويُعطي كل واحد على المائدة جزء، وبعد غمس الأعشاب المُرة *يُرفع طبق الطعام من على المائدة* (ويتم رفع طبق الطعام – الذي هو رمزاً لخروف الفصح الذي به تم خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر – هو إجراء غير عادي القصد منه إثارة السؤال عند الأطفال والأولاد الحاضرين)، عندئذٍ يصب رئيس المتكأ الكأس الثانية من الخمر، ولكن لا أحد يشرب منها. ثم يأتي أحد الأطفال ويُلقى على رب العائلة أربعة أسئلة، وهذا هو دور الطفل (أو أصغر شخص) الجالس عن يمين رب العائلة كما قلنا سابقاً، والأسئلة كالتالي:​
 *[FONT=&quot]1*[FONT=&quot] – لماذا هذه الليلة مختلفة عن بقية الليالي؟[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]2*[FONT=&quot] – في كل الليالي، نأكل خبزاً مختمراً أو غير مختمر، لكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط خبزاً غير مختمر؟[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]3*[FONT=&quot] – في كل الليالي نأكل جميع أنواع الأعشاب ولكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط أعشاباً مُرّه. ولماذا نغمس الأعشاب مرتين؟[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]4*[FONT=&quot] – في كل الليالي نأكل لحماً مشوياً أو مسلوقاً أو محمراً، لكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط لحماً مشوياً؟[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]حينئذٍ يُقدم رئيس المتكأ لأبنائه عرضاً لتاريخ شعب إسرائيل مبتدئاً من دعوة إبراهيم من أرض أور الكلدانيين، مُنتهياً بفداء الشعب وتحريرهم من عبودية أرض مصر وإعطاء الشريعة على جبل سيناء [خروج 10، 12][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ثم يحضر طبق الطعام الكبير مرة أخرى، ويستمر رئيس المتكأ في تقديم شرح خروف الفصح والأعشاب المُرة والفطير. عندئذٍ ينشدون الجزء الأول من ال "هلليل" أي [مزمور 113، 114] ثم يشربون كأس الخمر الثانية. ثم يغسلون أيديهم للمرة الثانية، وذلك واجب احترام للفطير الذي سيأكلونه، ثم يكسر رئيس المتكأ شريحة واحدة من الخبز الغير مختمر ويتلو البركة على الخبز، حيث توجد بركتان: *الأولى* من أجل شكر الله الذي يُعطي الخبز من ثمار الأرض، أما الأُخرى فهي من أجل شكر الله لإعطائه وصية أكل الفطير. وتقليدياً تُعطى هذه البركة التي تُتلى على الخبز الذي يُكسر أولاً، هي لإظهار التذلل والخضوع وتذكُّر أيضاً أن الفقراء لديهم – فقط – كسرة مكسورة من هذا الخبز المكسور، ثم يغمسها في الأعشاب المُرة وخليط التفاح المحلى مع البندق [[FONT=&quot]Charoseth[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] ويُعطيها لكل فرد على المائدة. ولو كان الخروف صغيراً ليأخذ كل واحد كفايته يأكلون بيضة مسلوقة [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hagigah[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] على أن تؤكل البيضة أولاً، حيث ينبغي أن يكون خروف الفصح هو آخر الأطعمة التي يأكلونها تلك الليلة. وبالتالي لا يوجد طبق تحلية.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]وبعد العشاء يصب رئيس المتكأ كأس الخمر الثالثة، ويتلون جميعهم البركة التي تُتلى بعد الوجبات، ثم ينشدون بركة خاصة للخمر على الكأس الثالثة، وكل واحد يشرب منها، وبعد الكأس الثالثة ينشدون الجزء الثاني من [هلليل] أي [مزمور 115 حتى 118]، ثم يشربون الكأس الرابعة. وبهذا يكون طقس الفصح قد انتهى، ثم يرتلون لحناً في الختام والذي يبدأ بـ [كل أعمالك تسبحك أيها الرب (يهوه) إلهنا]، وينتهي بـ [إلى أبد الآبدين، أنت هو الله ومعك ليس لنا ملك أو مُخلِّص أو فادي] [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]عموماً أهم ما في الموضوع هما ثلاث نقاط ينبغي أن نُركز فيهما:*​​ *[FONT=&quot][1] كان يستحيل أن يؤكل شيئاً إطلاقاً بعد عشاء الفصح*[FONT=&quot]،[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]إذ يجب أن يكون خروف الفصح آخر شيء يؤكل، والرب يسوع كسر هذه القاعدة، إذ فاجأهم بالخبز المختمر في عشاء لا يوضع فيه سوى الفطير فقط (والفطير باليونانية [FONT=&quot]ἀζύμων  [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ونطقها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]azymōn[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وبالعبري [/FONT][FONT=&quot]מַצָּה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ماتْساه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]unleavened[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) إذ بارك على الخبز المختمر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً [هذا هو جسدي]، فالرب أسس سرّ الإفخارستيا أثناء هذا العشاء وقبل الكأس الثالثة مباشرة: [وأخذ خبزاً (وليس فطيراً ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἀζύμων[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بل خبزاً مختمراً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἄρτον [/FONT][FONT=&quot] – خبز – رغيف – مِنْ دَقِيق يُنْضَج بِالْفُرْن) وشكر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً: هذا هو جسدي الذي يُبذل عنكم. أصنعوا هذا لذكري] (لوقا 22: 19)؛ [ان الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أُسلِمَ فيها (للموت) أخذ خبزاً ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἄρτον[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم أصنعوا هذا لذكري] (1كورنثوس11: 23 – 24)، وطبعاً المسيح الرب لم يكسر قاعدة إلهيه موضوعه كما يقول البعض بسبب إحضار الخبز، بل وضح أنه هو سر الفصح الحقيقي الأخير والذي أبطل الفصح القديم تذكاراً لخلاصاً تم في الماضي كظل لخلاص أخير وأبدي سيقع حالاً بتقدمة ذاته كحمل الله الحقيقي رافع خطية العالم معطياً خلاصاً أبدياً وراحة حقيقية، والمسيح الرب هو بذاته [يهوه] شخصياً، إذ قد أعلن نفسه سابقاً للجميع قائلاً كاستعلان عن ذاته [أنا هو الباب]، [أنا هو نور العالم]، [أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة]، [قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (يهوه)] (يوحنا 10: 9؛ 8: 1 ؛ 14: 6؛ 8: 58)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ويلزمنا أن نعرف – كما قلنا سابقاً – أن الخميرة رمزاً للخطية، وكما أن الخميرة لا يتوقف مفعولها في الخبز إلا بنار الفرن لكي تموت ثم يخرج رغيفاً جديداً صالحاً للأكل، هكذا الخطية نفسها لا تبطل إلا بالآلام والصلب والموت ومن ثم القيامة بطبيعة جديدة: لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزاً عَنْهُ فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفاً بِالْجَسَدِ فَاللَّهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ [فَإِنَّ مَا عَجَزَتِ الشَّرِيعَةُ عَنْهُ، لِكَوْنِ الْجَسَدِ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا قَاصِرَةً عَنْ تَحْقِيقِهِ، أَتَمَّهُ اللهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ، مُتَّخِذاً شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَمُكَفِّراً عَنِ الْخَطِيئَةِ فَدَانَ الْخَطِيئَةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ]؛ [FONT=&quot]عَالِمِينَ هَذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضاً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ؛ *لأَنَّ الَّذِي مَاتَ قَدْ تَبَرَّأَ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ*؛ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً احْسِبُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَمْوَاتاً عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَلَكِنْ أَحْيَاءً لِلَّهِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا؛ إِذاً لاَ تَمْلِكَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي جَسَدِكُمُ الْمَائِتِ لِكَيْ تُطِيعُوهَا فِي شَهَوَاتِهِ؛ فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ؛ وَإِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ صِرْتُمْ عَبِيداً لِلْبِرِّ؛ لأَنَّكُمْ لَمَّا كُنْتُمْ عَبِيدَ الْخَطِيَّةِ كُنْتُمْ أَحْرَاراً مِنَ الْبِرِّ؛ وَأَمَّا الآنَ إِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَصِرْتُمْ عَبِيداً لِلَّهِ فَلَكُمْ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِلْقَدَاسَةِ وَالنِّهَايَةُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ؛ لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا [/FONT][FONT=&quot](رومية 8: 3؛[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  6: 6، 7، 11، 12، 14، 18، 20، 22، 23)[/FONT][/FONT]
==========
 *[FONT=&quot][2] صلاة البركة على الكأس الثالثة*[FONT=&quot]،[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]والكأس الثالثة حسب المشناه [FONT=&quot]במשנה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اليهودي، هي التي تحمل في داخلها كل معاني ورموز [دم خروف الفصح] ولذا فهي تُعتبر الأكثر أهمية. ومن هنا جاء اختيار السيد الرب يسوع (يهوه) للكأس الثالثة لتكون هي [دم العهد الجديد] وقد أطلق المشناه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]במשנה [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اليهودي على الكأس الثالثة اسمان:[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الاسم الأول*[FONT=&quot]: [*كأس البركة*] وذلك لأنها تأتي بعد تلاوة [البركة بعد الأكل] – بعد العشاء [/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الاسم الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: [*كأس الخلاص*] وذلك لأنها تحمل كل معاني دم حمل الفصح. وقد استعمل بولس الرسول هذا الاصطلاح عندما قال: [كأس البركة التي نُباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح] (1كورنثوس 10: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فالمسيح الرب عندما أخذ الكأس الثالثة بعد العشاء باركها وقال أن هذا هو دمه: [كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يُسفك عنكم]؛ وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا؛ كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد ما تعشوا قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي. أصنعوا هذا [FONT=&quot]τοῦτο ποιεῖτε[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كلما شربتم لذكري [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἀνάμνησιν[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]לְזִכָּר֔וֹן[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]zikkaron[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] (لوقا 22: 20؛ متى 26: 27؛ 1كورنثوس 11: 25) 
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot][3] وبعد شرب الكأس الثالثة*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]يتم تلاوة الجزء الثاني من ال [هلليل]، ثم تُصب الكأس الرابعة وتُشرب، ثم يأتي اللحن الختامي وهذا ما نراه مكتوب في إنجيل متى: [ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون] (متى 26: 30)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ومن هنا نرى عطية ربنا يسوع من خلاص وحياة أبدية لا تزول بإعطاء ذاته لنا للاتحاد به كشخص حي، يهوه الذي يشفي النفس بترياق الخلود الذي هو جسده الحقيقي الذي يُبذل عن حياة العالم، ودمه الذي يُراق من أجل شفاء العالم كله وتطهير الضمير من الخطية لكل من يؤمن به ويتناول منه، لأنه حقاً يُعطى لنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لكل من يتناول منه.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

*ثالثاً: تعليقات وبعض التوضيح بالنسبة ليوم الخميس الكبير*​   [FONT=&quot]أنواع الأعشاب المُرة التي توضع على المائدة والخليط الحلو والفطير، لأنه لم يتم ذكرهم بالتفصيل لكيلا يتشتت قارئ الموضوع، لذلك تم وضعها منفصلة:​
   [FONT=&quot][*1*] *أنواع الأعشاب المُرّة*:​​[FONT=&quot]كانت توضع ثلاثة أنواع من الأعشاب، اثنان يُمكن تمييز مرارتهما وهما: جذر الفجل الحار ويُسمى بالعبرية [[FONT=&quot]Chazereth[/FONT][FONT=&quot]]، أوراق فجل عذب وتُسمى بالعبرية [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Maror[/FONT][FONT=&quot]]. أما النوع الثالث من الأعشاب المُرة، هو حزمة من الجرجير والمقدونس. وكل هذه الأنواع مع بعضها تُصنف بالعبرية تحت اسم [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Karpas[/FONT][FONT=&quot]]. ويقول بعض الرابيين القدماء: [عند تذوق الجرجير يبدو في البداية حلواً ثم بعد ذلك تكون فيه المرارة. هكذا تعامل المصريون مع أجدانا في مصر: في البداية اسكنوهم في أحسن موقع في مصر وأكرموهم، لكن بعد ذلك مرروا حياتهم] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Talmud Yerushalmi Pesahim 29C[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][*2*] *خليط لونه أسمر محمر*،[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وهو مكون من: تفاح مهروس مع البندق والقرفة والزبيب والخمر وهذا الخليط يُسمى بالعبرية [[FONT=&quot]Charoseth[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] وهذا الخليط، يرمز إلى الطين الأحمر لأرض مصر أو اللبن الذي استخدمه العبرانيون لبناء بيوت ومدن لفرعون مصر، وسأل أحد اليهود مُعلمه قائلاً: لون خذا الخليط يرمز إلى مرارة السُخرة في أرض مصر، لماذا طعمه حلو؟ فأجاب مُعلمه: لو أننا نعلم أن خلاصنا سيُقدم في هذه الليلة، فوقتئذ حتى مرارة السُخرة تكون حُلوة.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][*3*] *الفطير [**[FONT=&quot]Matzo[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]هذا الخبز كان عبارة عن شرائح رقيقة مُسطحة [تُشبه خبز الذرة في صعيد مصر] وتكون مستديرة أو مستطيله [لا يقل الضلع الصغير عن سبع بوصات]، وهذه الشرائح عليها صفوف من الثقوب الصغيرة جداً، وهذا الخبز الخالي من الخميرة يُشير إلى طبيعة المسيح الخالي من الخطية، والثقوب الموجودة على شريحة الفطير تُشير إلى إشعياء النبي 53: 5 [وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا.. وبحبره (جراحاته) شُفينا] [/FONT]
==========
 *[FONT=&quot]عموماً أحداث هذا اليوم تتلخص في النقاط الآتية:*[/FONT]​ * [FONT=&quot]وليمة الفصح[/FONT]
 * [FONT=&quot]غسل الأرجل[/FONT]
 * [FONT=&quot]العشاء الأخير أو العشاء السري (وهو في إيمان الكنيسة عشاء الوقت الحاضر – كفعل مضارع مستمر)[/FONT]
 * [FONT=&quot]الخطاب الوداعي الأخير وصلاة الرب يسوع للآب[/FONT]
 * [FONT=&quot]الخروج لبستان جثسيماني [/FONT]
 * [FONT=&quot]القبض على يسوع[/FONT]
 * [FONT=&quot]طبعاً لا ننسى أن في أثناء هذه الأحداث أشار الرب لمُسلمه والذي دخله الشيطان وخرج من وسطهم لكي يرشد اليهود لمكانه فيرسلون حراس الهيكل وجند الرومان معه ويسلمه إليهم بالقبلة المشهورة، وأيضاً لا ننسى إنباء يسوع لبطرس أنه سينكر مُعلَّمه ثلاث مرات قبل أن يصيح الديك وينتبه لصياحه وذلك رداً على بطرس الذي قال [إن شك فيك الجميع فانا لا أشُك] [/FONT]
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2020)

[FONT=&quot]بالطبع – لكيلا يطول الموضوع – لم أستطع أن أعطي  هذا اليوم العظيم حقه من شرح وتعليق​​[FONT=&quot]لأنه يوم حافل بالكنوز الروحية العظيمة  جداً والتي سنظل أيام عمرنا كله ولكل جيل يأتي نأخذ منه ونشبع ونرتوي ولا  نتوقف إلى القبر، لأن فيه كنوز أبدية لا تُقاس مهما ما تحدثنا عنها وتذوقنا  منها، لأنها طعام قوي للجميع وفيه شفاء وخلاص لكل من يأتي لهذا اليوم  بهيبة واستعداد ليأخذ ويشبع ويعطي للآخرين من الخبرات والكنوز التي حملها  منه.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]وانا بالطبع لم يكن غرضي أن أكتب بحث مفصل متسع  لأن الموضوع طويل ولو كتبته باستفاضة سأكتبه في كتاب ضخم لا يقل عن 500 أو  800 صفحة، ولو إني لم أذكر صلاة جثسيماني بكل تعبيراتها وألفاظها ولم  اشرحها سابقاً لأن ما فيها أعظم من أن يُشرح، ولكن – ربما – في يومٍ ما  سأشرحها بقدر استطاعتي وحسب كتابات الآباء وخبراتهم لأنها تحتاج لمجهود  جبار مع صوم وصلاة.
   [FONT=&quot]ربنا يسوع يفتح أذهانكم بالنور ويعطيكم فهماً ويملأ قلوبكم من كنز مجده، وسلامه الفائق يكون معكم آمين[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

